# Top 20 Superhero Movies



## GHook93

(1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
(2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
(3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
(4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
(5) Avengers 
(6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
(7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
(8) Xmen (Ditto)
(9) Ironman 
(10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
(11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
(12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
(13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
(14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
(15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
(16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
(17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
(18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
(19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
(20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)

NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);


----------



## Montrovant

The second Batman movie was The Dark Knight, not Rising.  That was the not nearly as good third movie.

I don't think the Crow constitutes a super hero movie.  It's based on a comic, but not a super hero.  I'd also put it higher on the list, right at the top.

Spiderman 2 is wildly overrated.  Doc Ock and his 'look at this glowing chip prominently displayed which, if damaged, will cause me to lose control of myself to the AI' alone is enough to put the movie way down the list.

The Blade trilogy are not all the same, not by a long shot.  The first is the best, the second not as good but at least they tried for the same formula, then the third is a terrible imitation with far too much corny humor added in (thanks for ruining another movie Ryan Reynolds!).

Finally someone else who didn't like Thor!

I would add Kick-Ass to the list.  I loved Hit-Girl in the first movie.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> The second Batman movie was The Dark Knight, not Rising.  That was the not nearly as good third movie.


Opps. I liked when they just called the squel the same name with a 2 on the end.



Montrovant said:


> I don't think the Crow constitutes a super hero movie.  It's based on a comic, but not a super hero.  I'd also put it higher on the list, right at the top.


As you stated he was based on a comic. He was a super-powered vigilante. That is a super-hero in my book. Not sure if I rate it as high as you, but I liked the movie.



Montrovant said:


> Spiderman 2 is wildly overrated.  Doc Ock and his 'look at this glowing chip prominently displayed which, if damaged, will cause me to lose control of myself to the AI' alone is enough to put the movie way down the list.


I disagree. I thought it was great from beginning to end and was well casted.



Montrovant said:


> The Blade trilogy are not all the same, not by a long shot.  The first is the best, the second not as good but at least they tried for the same formula, then the third is a terrible imitation with far too much corny humor added in (thanks for ruining another movie Ryan Reynolds!).


True, I just didn't want to break them down. Reynolds ruining another super-hero movie, who would have thought that would happen (Green Latern and Dead Pool). 



Montrovant said:


> Finally someone else who didn't like Thor!


People didn't start to say Thor wasn't that bad until after the Avengers movie. Prior to that the critics and viewers didn't like it that much.



Montrovant said:


> I would add Kick-Ass to the list.  I loved Hit-Girl in the first movie.



I never saw it, so I can't comment


----------



## Pop23

GHook93 said:


> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);



Totally agree with your comment on Unbreakable. Highly under valued movie. I'd rate it a top five pick.


----------



## GHook93

Pop23 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with your comment on Unbreakable. Highly under valued movie. I'd rate it a top five pick.
Click to expand...


Not sure about top five, but the character had a lot of depth. I wish it was marketed better. A squel would have been nice.


----------



## Mr. H.

Dune (1984) comes to mind tho it doesn't fit the genre. 
Paul was a super hero of universal proportion.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Very end of the 2nd Wolverine Origns movie included an easter egg scene that had me screaming for joy (at least in my head, am more conservative emotionally than that hehe.)


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm not as harsh a critic of these movies as some are.  I tend to look for what they got right, and enjoy that as opposed to judging them as a whole.

In that vein, I really enjoyed both Green Lantern and Daredevil, neither of which will prolly make anyone's list.  I thought Mark Strong was perfect as Sinestro, and I thought that Colin Ferrell was perfect as Bullseye.  Getting those two right made those movies enjoyable for me.


----------



## Pop23

Synthaholic said:


> I'm not as harsh a critic of these movies as some are.  I tend to look for what they got right, and enjoy that as opposed to judging them as a whole.
> 
> In that vein, I really enjoyed both Green Lantern and Daredevil, neither of which will prolly make anyone's list.  I thought Mark Strong was perfect as Sinestro, and I thought that Colin Ferrell was perfect as Bullseye.  Getting those two right made those movies enjoyable for me.



I like both

Dear God, I agreed with Synthaholic

In other news

Man videos Pigs flying


----------



## Spiderman

Have to disagree with you on the Spiderman movies.

Amazing Spiderman was much truer to the comic.  PP didn't meet MJ as a kid and I thought they did a much better job showcasing Spiderman's skills especially his speed.


----------



## rightwinger

Halle Berry as Catwoman didn't make the list?


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);



No love for Bane?


----------



## Zander

Top 4 
#4= Underdog. Sweet Polly Purebread is saved by Underdog
#3= Felix the cat- The Master Cylinder tries to kill off Felix...rightee Oh!! 
#2= Blankman- Damon Wayans, nuff said....
#1=Handiman- Never underestimate the powers of the handicapped!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEaTFKG4IHs]In Living Color- The Adventures of Handi-Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

Spiderman said:


> Have to disagree with you on the Spiderman movies.
> 
> Amazing Spiderman was much truer to the comic.  PP didn't meet MJ as a kid and I thought they did a much better job showcasing Spiderman's skills especially his speed.



I've never been a Spider-Man reader, so I don't have any issues with how close any of the movies were to the source material.  I do, however, think that Amazing Spider-Man was much better cast and acted than the Raimi movies.  I think Garfield > McGuire and Stone > Dunst.  I also didn't like Willem DeFoe as Green Goblin, whereas I was fairly neutral about the Lizard.

Again though, I find the Raimi movies highly overrated.  The first was decent and they went downhill from there.  I've even tried watching the second one again to see if I might have changed my mind, and no, it's just too ridiculously silly.  Everything about Doc Ock is poorly written.


----------



## mal

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for Bane?
Click to expand...


He doesn't understand... He's just an internet poster, he's not a film expert. 

(^^^In my best Bane voice that drives my Wife crazy when I say, "He doesn't understand, he's just a Baby... Babies don't know about things like the international building code, they know about boobs and pooping and crying.  He will let you know when it is time to change his diaper, right now have some of his spit up on your new shirt.")



peace...


----------



## High_Gravity

mal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for Bane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't understand... He's just an internet poster, he's not a film expert.
> 
> (^^^In my best Bane voice that drives my Wife crazy when I say, "He doesn't understand, he's just a Baby... Babies don't know about things like the international building code, they know about boobs and pooping and crying.  He will let you know when it is time to change his diaper, right now have some of his spit up on your new shirt.")
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for Bane?
Click to expand...

Hard to believe it's the same guy:


----------



## GHook93

Mr. H. said:


> Dune (1984) comes to mind tho it doesn't fit the genre.
> Paul was a super hero of universal proportion.



I don't think that would fit the superhero genre


----------



## GHook93

Synthaholic said:


> I'm not as harsh a critic of these movies as some are.  I tend to look for what they got right, and enjoy that as opposed to judging them as a whole.
> 
> In that vein, I really enjoyed both Green Lantern and Daredevil, neither of which will prolly make anyone's list.  I thought Mark Strong was perfect as Sinestro, and I thought that Colin Ferrell was perfect as Bullseye.  Getting those two right made those movies enjoyable for me.



I was never a huge fan of Green Lantern, but even if I was, I had to say it was horrible. It had potential, but the writing was so subpar that it was awful. Side Note: Reynolds should NEVER be cast as another superhero. He has ruined 2 (if you count Blade 3 then, 3 heros). Deadpool should have been an awesome character.

I was a huge fan of Daredevil when I was a kid, but Ben Afleck was a horrible choice and movie blew. He was such a bad Daredevil that everyone has already written him off as Batman


----------



## GHook93

Spiderman said:


> Have to disagree with you on the Spiderman movies.
> 
> Amazing Spiderman was much truer to the comic.  PP didn't meet MJ as a kid and I thought they did a much better job showcasing Spiderman's skills especially his speed.



I started collecting the comic around 300 (introduction of Venon), so all I knew was Mary Jane. As movies I just enjoyed them better. Maybe because they were so fresh and new or Dr Oct was my favorite super-villian as a kid.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for Bane?
Click to expand...


I didn't like the third Batman.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to disagree with you on the Spiderman movies.
> 
> Amazing Spiderman was much truer to the comic.  PP didn't meet MJ as a kid and I thought they did a much better job showcasing Spiderman's skills especially his speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been a Spider-Man reader, so I don't have any issues with how close any of the movies were to the source material.  I do, however, think that Amazing Spider-Man was much better cast and acted than the Raimi movies.  I think Garfield > McGuire and Stone > Dunst.  I also didn't like Willem DeFoe as Green Goblin, whereas I was fairly neutral about the Lizard.
> 
> Again though, I find the Raimi movies highly overrated.  The first was decent and they went downhill from there.  I've even tried watching the second one again to see if I might have changed my mind, and no, it's just too ridiculously silly.  Everything about Doc Ock is poorly written.
Click to expand...


Garfield vs McGuire is a wash to me. Stone well over Dunst. However, for Spiderman 2 at least, the actor playing Dr Oct hit Dr Oct to the T and was a ton better than the Lizard!


----------



## GHook93

I knew I would forget one. Robcop (the original). Still a great movie and a classic. Not sure where on the list it goes, but it has a place on the list.

While I don't think this makes the list, the most recent Punisher (War Zone, with Ray Stevenson) was pretty good stuff and very under-rated.


----------



## GHook93

Now that my son is 8 I get to final go to movies that aren't just cartoons. Here is my ranking from best to least of the upcoming superhero movies:

(1) XMen: Days of Future Past: Loved reading it in the comics as a kid. The story looks golden.
(2) Avengers 2: Should be a great follow up the first one
(3) Antman: He was my favorite Avenger as a kid, so I am looking forward to this one,
(4) Amazing Spiderman 2: The first was was pretty good and this one looks like a winner from the trailers.
(5) Captain American - Winter Soldier: Looks pretty good, the first was surprisingly awesome.
(6) TMNT: My kids love the new cartoon, which is pretty awesome I must admit. I remember seeing the original cheesy one in the threaters. With everything they are doing with superhero movies, I thnk this will be a great one.
(7) Fantastic Four Reboot: I was never a fan of the original and the 2nd one was just awful, but they might make it right a 2nd time around.
(8) Superman and Batman: Man of Steel was simply awesome. In my opinion they did everything right with that movie. The Batman Begins and Dark Knight were one and two on best superhero movies. Loved them. If Christian Bale was Batman I would have had this as #2 on the list (just looking to forward to XMen). However I am in the Ben Afleck hater camp. 
(9) Guardians of the Galaxy: Look plain garbage from the trailers. My prediction is will be a huge bust. This is really the only one on the list I am not looking forward to.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Now that my son is 8 I get to final go to movies that aren't just cartoons. Here is my ranking from best to least of the upcoming superhero movies:
> 
> (1) XMen: Days of Future Past: Loved reading it in the comics as a kid. The story looks golden.
> (2) Avengers 2: Should be a great follow up the first one
> (3) Antman: He was my favorite Avenger as a kid, so I am looking forward to this one,
> (4) Amazing Spiderman 2: The first was was pretty good and this one looks like a winner from the trailers.
> (5) Captain American - Winter Soldier: Looks pretty good, the first was surprisingly awesome.
> (6) TMNT: My kids love the new cartoon, which is pretty awesome I must admit. I remember seeing the original cheesy one in the threaters. With everything they are doing with superhero movies, I thnk this will be a great one.
> (7) Fantastic Four Reboot: I was never a fan of the original and the 2nd one was just awful, but they might make it right a 2nd time around.
> (8) Superman and Batman: Man of Steel was simply awesome. In my opinion they did everything right with that movie. The Batman Begins and Dark Knight were one and two on best superhero movies. Loved them. If Christian Bale was Batman I would have had this as #2 on the list (just looking to forward to XMen). However I am in the Ben Afleck hater camp.
> (9) Guardians of the Galaxy: Look plain garbage from the trailers. My prediction is will be a huge bust. This is really the only one on the list I am not looking forward to.



I'm a fan of the X-Men, but the third movie was pretty crappy and while First Class was pretty good, it didn't reach the level of the first two movies.  I'm iffy about DoFP at this point.

I am looking forward to Avengers 2 most of all.  I'm a big Whedon fan and I hope that, having made the flashy blockbuster with the first movie, he's able to do something a bit more character driven.

I am very blah about Antman right now.  Not a particular fan of the character and there just hasn't been enough info about it for me to feel anticipation.

The Captain America trailers have looked pretty damned good.  I thought the first movie was decent, but I'm hoping this one improves.

Amazing Spider Man 2 will let us see how they do outside the origin story.  Fingers crossed there is more than mindless action.

I have basically zero interest in TMNT or FF.  I'll probably never care about TMNT, but after they get to the point of a trailer with FF, I'll revisit my opinion.

I'm very much looking forward to Superman Batman.  I thought MoS was a good movie, if not at the level of the Nolan Batman flicks.  Superman is, IMO, a difficult character to make interesting.  The interaction between Superman and Batman has always been my favorite thing about Supes.  If done right, this could be a great way to really kick off a DC movie universe.

I'm still open to GoTG.  I said in another thread that, if we're lucky, it will be a Fifth Element style movie and get a workable mix of humor and action.  Of course, there's every chance it will be a pile of crap.


----------



## Zander

The greatest of all superheroes- PERIOD!!! 






And sweet Polly Purerbred......woof woof!!!


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to disagree with you on the Spiderman movies.
> 
> Amazing Spiderman was much truer to the comic.  PP didn't meet MJ as a kid and I thought they did a much better job showcasing Spiderman's skills especially his speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started collecting the comic around 300 (introduction of Venon), so all I knew was Mary Jane. As movies I just enjoyed them better. Maybe because they were so fresh and new or Dr Oct was my favorite super-villian as a kid.
Click to expand...


i had the first 20 Spiderman comics including 2 amazing fantasies.....and i kept them in good shape.....gave them away to my buddies when we moved out here in 67....who knew?....


----------



## rdean

Come on, Dorothy killed two wicked witches and fought off flying monkeys.  That's a "super hero".


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> I knew I would forget one. Robcop (the original). Still a great movie and a classic. Not sure where on the list it goes, but it has a place on the list.
> 
> While I don't think this makes the list, the most recent Punisher (War Zone, with Ray Stevenson) was pretty good stuff and very under-rated.



yes it was....and Stevenson was more like the Punisher that i read as a kid then the one portrayed by Thomas Jane....Janes movie was nothing like a Punisher comic..


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Now that my son is 8 I get to final go to movies that aren't just cartoons. Here is my ranking from best to least of the upcoming superhero movies:
> 
> (1) XMen: Days of Future Past: Loved reading it in the comics as a kid. The story looks golden.
> (2) Avengers 2: Should be a great follow up the first one
> (3) Antman: He was my favorite Avenger as a kid, so I am looking forward to this one,
> (4) Amazing Spiderman 2: The first was was pretty good and this one looks like a winner from the trailers.
> (5) Captain American - Winter Soldier: Looks pretty good, the first was surprisingly awesome.
> (6) TMNT: My kids love the new cartoon, which is pretty awesome I must admit. I remember seeing the original cheesy one in the threaters. With everything they are doing with superhero movies, I thnk this will be a great one.
> (7) Fantastic Four Reboot: I was never a fan of the original and the 2nd one was just awful, but they might make it right a 2nd time around.
> (8) Superman and Batman: Man of Steel was simply awesome. In my opinion they did everything right with that movie. The Batman Begins and Dark Knight were one and two on best superhero movies. Loved them. If Christian Bale was Batman I would have had this as #2 on the list (just looking to forward to XMen). However I am in the Ben Afleck hater camp.
> (9) Guardians of the Galaxy: Look plain garbage from the trailers. My prediction is will be a huge bust. This is really the only one on the list I am not looking forward to.



Guardians is rated pretty high by the comic fans at Superherohype and Comic Vine...in their chat forums the fans of the comic say the previews they seen looks good to them....i have never read one of their comics so i cant comment....but those guys in the forums are pretty hard core....so we will see....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I would forget one. Robcop (the original). Still a great movie and a classic. Not sure where on the list it goes, but it has a place on the list.
> 
> While I don't think this makes the list, the most recent Punisher (War Zone, with Ray Stevenson) was pretty good stuff and very under-rated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it was....and Stevenson was more like the Punisher that i read as a kid then the one portrayed by Thomas Jane....Janes movie was nothing like a Punisher comic..
Click to expand...


The Punisher has often been pretty badly portrayed in the comics.  The outfit with the white gloves and boots is ridiculous.  For a somewhat insane killer of criminals, his comic has too often been lighthearted and attempted to fit into more of the 'mainstream' Marvel universe.  Some of the authors have been able to make a darker, more dangerous Frank Castle, which is how he should be considering what he spends all of his time doing.

War Zone was probably the closest to that, but none of the Punisher movies were great.  I think film may just be a poor medium for the character.


----------



## laziale

Avenger is BAD Movie for me. I like spider for superhero movies.


----------



## GHook93

Harry Dresden said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that my son is 8 I get to final go to movies that aren't just cartoons. Here is my ranking from best to least of the upcoming superhero movies:
> 
> (1) XMen: Days of Future Past: Loved reading it in the comics as a kid. The story looks golden.
> (2) Avengers 2: Should be a great follow up the first one
> (3) Antman: He was my favorite Avenger as a kid, so I am looking forward to this one,
> (4) Amazing Spiderman 2: The first was was pretty good and this one looks like a winner from the trailers.
> (5) Captain American - Winter Soldier: Looks pretty good, the first was surprisingly awesome.
> (6) TMNT: My kids love the new cartoon, which is pretty awesome I must admit. I remember seeing the original cheesy one in the threaters. With everything they are doing with superhero movies, I thnk this will be a great one.
> (7) Fantastic Four Reboot: I was never a fan of the original and the 2nd one was just awful, but they might make it right a 2nd time around.
> (8) Superman and Batman: Man of Steel was simply awesome. In my opinion they did everything right with that movie. The Batman Begins and Dark Knight were one and two on best superhero movies. Loved them. If Christian Bale was Batman I would have had this as #2 on the list (just looking to forward to XMen). However I am in the Ben Afleck hater camp.
> (9) Guardians of the Galaxy: Look plain garbage from the trailers. My prediction is will be a huge bust. This is really the only one on the list I am not looking forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardians is rated pretty high by the comic fans at Superherohype and Comic Vine...in their chat forums the fans of the comic say the previews they seen looks good to them....i have never read one of their comics so i cant comment....but those guys in the forums are pretty hard core....so we will see....
Click to expand...


I am not familiar with the comic either, but the preview looks lame. They have to appeal to more than the comic book crowd!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for Bane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't like the third Batman.
Click to expand...


I loved it, and Bane whupped the Batmans ass!


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that my son is 8 I get to final go to movies that aren't just cartoons. Here is my ranking from best to least of the upcoming superhero movies:
> 
> (1) XMen: Days of Future Past: Loved reading it in the comics as a kid. The story looks golden.
> (2) Avengers 2: Should be a great follow up the first one
> (3) Antman: He was my favorite Avenger as a kid, so I am looking forward to this one,
> (4) Amazing Spiderman 2: The first was was pretty good and this one looks like a winner from the trailers.
> (5) Captain American - Winter Soldier: Looks pretty good, the first was surprisingly awesome.
> (6) TMNT: My kids love the new cartoon, which is pretty awesome I must admit. I remember seeing the original cheesy one in the threaters. With everything they are doing with superhero movies, I thnk this will be a great one.
> (7) Fantastic Four Reboot: I was never a fan of the original and the 2nd one was just awful, but they might make it right a 2nd time around.
> (8) Superman and Batman: Man of Steel was simply awesome. In my opinion they did everything right with that movie. The Batman Begins and Dark Knight were one and two on best superhero movies. Loved them. If Christian Bale was Batman I would have had this as #2 on the list (just looking to forward to XMen). However I am in the Ben Afleck hater camp.
> (9) Guardians of the Galaxy: Look plain garbage from the trailers. My prediction is will be a huge bust. This is really the only one on the list I am not looking forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardians is rated pretty high by the comic fans at Superherohype and Comic Vine...in their chat forums the fans of the comic say the previews they seen looks good to them....i have never read one of their comics so i cant comment....but those guys in the forums are pretty hard core....so we will see....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with the comic either, but the preview looks lame. They have to appeal to more than the comic book crowd!
Click to expand...


you liked man of steel g....lots of people did not....there were parts in there that were pretty lame too,like these super advanced Kryptonians riding giant flying creatures to get around instead of using some kind of advanced machine.....i did not buy that at all....and Superman would have found a way to get Zod and Co. away from the city to do battle.....so i guess we will have to see....


----------



## Harry Dresden

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No love for Bane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the third Batman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loved it, and Bane whupped the Batmans ass!
Click to expand...


the Bane in the comics was one big fucker....Hardy was way to small....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guardians is rated pretty high by the comic fans at Superherohype and Comic Vine...in their chat forums the fans of the comic say the previews they seen looks good to them....i have never read one of their comics so i cant comment....but those guys in the forums are pretty hard core....so we will see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with the comic either, but the preview looks lame. They have to appeal to more than the comic book crowd!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you liked man of steel g....lots of people did not....there were parts in there that were pretty lame too,like these super advanced Kryptonians riding giant flying creatures to get around instead of using some kind of advanced machine.....i did not buy that at all....and Superman would have found a way to get Zod and Co. away from the city to do battle.....so i guess we will have to see....
Click to expand...


I actually thought MoS was more sensible about the battles.  How could Superman possibly keep a fight away from the city?  Unless he just flees and hopes his opponents follow him any time the fight ends up near a populated area, there is going to be civilian damage.  What bothered me about it is the city seemed miraculously empty.


----------



## Montrovant

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the third Batman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it, and Bane whupped the Batmans ass!
Click to expand...


Heath Ledger's Joker was the best villain by far.  Bane was tougher, but Ledger played an incredible Joker.  He made the character his own with his speech and mannerisms.  It was the best performance in any comic book movie IMO.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with the comic either, but the preview looks lame. They have to appeal to more than the comic book crowd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you liked man of steel g....lots of people did not....there were parts in there that were pretty lame too,like these super advanced Kryptonians riding giant flying creatures to get around instead of using some kind of advanced machine.....i did not buy that at all....and Superman would have found a way to get Zod and Co. away from the city to do battle.....so i guess we will have to see....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually thought MoS was more sensible about the battles.  How could Superman possibly keep a fight away from the city?  Unless he just flees and hopes his opponents follow him any time the fight ends up near a populated area, there is going to be civilian damage.  What bothered me about it is the city seemed miraculously empty.
Click to expand...

how?.....they wanted Superman......so as he is fighting he leads them away from the city....like the way he did in the second movie.....but then Richard Donner knew more about comics than what Snyder seems to know....imo....


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> Come on, Dorothy killed two wicked witches and fought off flying monkeys.  That's a "super hero".



we are talking about comics that boys read Dean.....not the ones the little girls read....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you liked man of steel g....lots of people did not....there were parts in there that were pretty lame too,like these super advanced Kryptonians riding giant flying creatures to get around instead of using some kind of advanced machine.....i did not buy that at all....and Superman would have found a way to get Zod and Co. away from the city to do battle.....so i guess we will have to see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought MoS was more sensible about the battles.  How could Superman possibly keep a fight away from the city?  Unless he just flees and hopes his opponents follow him any time the fight ends up near a populated area, there is going to be civilian damage.  What bothered me about it is the city seemed miraculously empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how?.....they wanted Superman......so as he is fighting he leads them away from the city....like the way he did in the second movie.....but then Richard Donner knew more about comics than what Snyder seems to know....imo....
Click to expand...


OK, but what does Superman do if his enemies threaten the population of a city?  Just leave and hope they follow?  And when two Kryptonians fight, I'd think it's hard to stay in any particular place(s).

And to be clear, comics very often do things that make little or no sense even within their own fictionalized world.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought MoS was more sensible about the battles.  How could Superman possibly keep a fight away from the city?  Unless he just flees and hopes his opponents follow him any time the fight ends up near a populated area, there is going to be civilian damage.  What bothered me about it is the city seemed miraculously empty.
> 
> 
> 
> how?.....they wanted Superman......so as he is fighting he leads them away from the city....like the way he did in the second movie.....but then Richard Donner knew more about comics than what Snyder seems to know....imo....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, but what does Superman do if his enemies threaten the population of a city?  Just leave and hope they follow?  And when two Kryptonians fight, I'd think it's hard to stay in any particular place(s).
> 
> And to be clear, comics very often do things that make little or no sense even within their own fictionalized world.
Click to expand...


hey i agree.....but if its a movie based on a comic,you make the movie like the comic.....they must have caused a trillion dollars worth of damage to that city.....how many people would have died?....Superman would have thought of getting the fight away from the City even if he had to grab Zod and drag him to the moon and fight in space....grab the guy and toss him out to the country side.....but he would have done it.....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> how?.....they wanted Superman......so as he is fighting he leads them away from the city....like the way he did in the second movie.....but then Richard Donner knew more about comics than what Snyder seems to know....imo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but what does Superman do if his enemies threaten the population of a city?  Just leave and hope they follow?  And when two Kryptonians fight, I'd think it's hard to stay in any particular place(s).
> 
> And to be clear, comics very often do things that make little or no sense even within their own fictionalized world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey i agree.....but if its a movie based on a comic,you make the movie like the comic.....they must have caused a trillion dollars worth of damage to that city.....how many people would have died?....Superman would have thought of getting the fight away from the City even if he had to grab Zod and drag him to the moon and fight in space....grab the guy and toss him out to the country side.....but he would have done it.....
Click to expand...


I disagree that you make it like the comic.  The Dark Knight is my favorite comic hero movie and that is not quite the same as Batman from the comics.  They took a lot of liberties with the characters, yet it worked great.

Add to that the many different incarnations of any given character, especially one as old as Superman, and I'm fine with someone trying something a bit new.

Besides, if Superman could so easily just drag Zod away to fight, he wouldn't have had so much trouble with him in the first place.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but what does Superman do if his enemies threaten the population of a city?  Just leave and hope they follow?  And when two Kryptonians fight, I'd think it's hard to stay in any particular place(s).
> 
> And to be clear, comics very often do things that make little or no sense even within their own fictionalized world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey i agree.....but if its a movie based on a comic,you make the movie like the comic.....they must have caused a trillion dollars worth of damage to that city.....how many people would have died?....Superman would have thought of getting the fight away from the City even if he had to grab Zod and drag him to the moon and fight in space....grab the guy and toss him out to the country side.....but he would have done it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree that you make it like the comic.  The Dark Knight is my favorite comic hero movie and that is not quite the same as Batman from the comics.  They took a lot of liberties with the characters, yet it worked great.
> 
> Add to that the many different incarnations of any given character, especially one as old as Superman, and I'm fine with someone trying something a bit new.
> 
> Besides, if Superman could so easily just drag Zod away to fight, he wouldn't have had so much trouble with him in the first place.
Click to expand...

Batman in the early days was much like the Bale Batman....a vigilante....during the 50's because of the new Comic Code they changed him....

*
Besides, if Superman could so easily just drag Zod away to fight, he wouldn't have had so much trouble with him in the first place. 
*

have you ever read a Superman Comic?....as many times as Superman has fought a super powered villain his first priority is to keep the people safe.....and he usually does by getting the bad guy away from the people.....the damage that was done in the last movie to the city was kinda overdone....how many people were killed?....he would have gotten  Zod out of the city.....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey i agree.....but if its a movie based on a comic,you make the movie like the comic.....they must have caused a trillion dollars worth of damage to that city.....how many people would have died?....Superman would have thought of getting the fight away from the City even if he had to grab Zod and drag him to the moon and fight in space....grab the guy and toss him out to the country side.....but he would have done it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that you make it like the comic.  The Dark Knight is my favorite comic hero movie and that is not quite the same as Batman from the comics.  They took a lot of liberties with the characters, yet it worked great.
> 
> Add to that the many different incarnations of any given character, especially one as old as Superman, and I'm fine with someone trying something a bit new.
> 
> Besides, if Superman could so easily just drag Zod away to fight, he wouldn't have had so much trouble with him in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Batman in the early days was much like the Bale Batman....a vigilante....during the 50's because of the new Comic Code they changed him....
> 
> *
> Besides, if Superman could so easily just drag Zod away to fight, he wouldn't have had so much trouble with him in the first place.
> *
> 
> have you ever read a Superman Comic?....as many times as Superman has fought a super powered villain his first priority is to keep the people safe.....and he usually does by getting the bad guy away from the people.....the damage that was done in the last movie to the city was kinda overdone....how many people were killed?....he would have gotten  Zod out of the city.....
Click to expand...


I think you are missing my point.

I find the idea that people rarely get hurt in the super powered battles in comics completely ridiculous.  It makes no sense, even within the world created by the comics.  With the amount of power some of the characters are supposed to wield, of course the battles will cause collateral damage.  I think that is probably the mindset the writers/director took, that the comics did not portray things as they ought to have.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that you make it like the comic.  The Dark Knight is my favorite comic hero movie and that is not quite the same as Batman from the comics.  They took a lot of liberties with the characters, yet it worked great.
> 
> Add to that the many different incarnations of any given character, especially one as old as Superman, and I'm fine with someone trying something a bit new.
> 
> Besides, if Superman could so easily just drag Zod away to fight, he wouldn't have had so much trouble with him in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Batman in the early days was much like the Bale Batman....a vigilante....during the 50's because of the new Comic Code they changed him....
> 
> *
> Besides, if Superman could so easily just drag Zod away to fight, he wouldn't have had so much trouble with him in the first place.
> *
> 
> have you ever read a Superman Comic?....as many times as Superman has fought a super powered villain his first priority is to keep the people safe.....and he usually does by getting the bad guy away from the people.....the damage that was done in the last movie to the city was kinda overdone....how many people were killed?....he would have gotten  Zod out of the city.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are missing my point.
> 
> I find the idea that people rarely get hurt in the super powered battles in comics completely ridiculous.  It makes no sense, even within the world created by the comics.  With the amount of power some of the characters are supposed to wield, of course the battles will cause collateral damage.  I think that is probably the mindset the writers/director took, that the comics did not portray things as they ought to have.
Click to expand...

ok i see what you are saying,and you are right.....in the early days of the comics people not only got hurt they died.....since the biggest readers in those days were kids when they enacted the Comics Code in 1954 Scenes of excessive violence were prohibited so death and violence were toned down a lot to the point of hardly any by standers being hurt.....it did change somewhat as times evolved.....i myself feel Synder went overboard with the destruction of Metropolis....but thats just me a hell of a lot of other fans....and Superman would not have killed Zod .....


----------



## GHook93

Harry Dresden said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guardians is rated pretty high by the comic fans at Superherohype and Comic Vine...in their chat forums the fans of the comic say the previews they seen looks good to them....i have never read one of their comics so i cant comment....but those guys in the forums are pretty hard core....so we will see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with the comic either, but the preview looks lame. They have to appeal to more than the comic book crowd!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you liked man of steel g....lots of people did not....there were parts in there that were pretty lame too,like these super advanced Kryptonians riding giant flying creatures to get around instead of using some kind of advanced machine.....i did not buy that at all....and Superman would have found a way to get Zod and Co. away from the city to do battle.....so i guess we will have to see....
Click to expand...


I realize many didn't like the movie, but I thought it was a great.


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with the comic either, but the preview looks lame. They have to appeal to more than the comic book crowd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you liked man of steel g....lots of people did not....there were parts in there that were pretty lame too,like these super advanced Kryptonians riding giant flying creatures to get around instead of using some kind of advanced machine.....i did not buy that at all....and Superman would have found a way to get Zod and Co. away from the city to do battle.....so i guess we will have to see....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize many didn't like the movie, but I thought it was a great.
Click to expand...


i gave it a C+....i dont like movie makers who change things about a Character or series that has been around longer then they have been alive just because they personally dont like something about it.....if you cant keep it true to the history stay away from it.....Rick Berman did that with Star Trek on TV and now J.J. Abrams did it with the movie...and there have been other Comic Book Movies were that has been done.....Synder and Co. are now going to destroy the Superman/Batman relationship that has been around for 70 years....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you liked man of steel g....lots of people did not....there were parts in there that were pretty lame too,like these super advanced Kryptonians riding giant flying creatures to get around instead of using some kind of advanced machine.....i did not buy that at all....and Superman would have found a way to get Zod and Co. away from the city to do battle.....so i guess we will have to see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize many didn't like the movie, but I thought it was a great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave it a C+....i dont like movie makers who change things about a Character or series that has been around longer then they have been alive just because they personally dont like something about it.....if you cant keep it true to the history stay away from it.....Rick Berman did that with Star Trek on TV and now J.J. Abrams did it with the movie...and there have been other Comic Book Movies were that has been done.....Synder and Co. are now going to destroy the Superman/Batman relationship that has been around for 70 years....
Click to expand...


Other than Watchmen, is there *any* comic book movie that hasn't been done in?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize many didn't like the movie, but I thought it was a great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gave it a C+....i dont like movie makers who change things about a Character or series that has been around longer then they have been alive just because they personally dont like something about it.....if you cant keep it true to the history stay away from it.....Rick Berman did that with Star Trek on TV and now J.J. Abrams did it with the movie...and there have been other Comic Book Movies were that has been done.....Synder and Co. are now going to destroy the Superman/Batman relationship that has been around for 70 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than Watchmen, is there *any* comic book movie that hasn't been done in?
Click to expand...


many have kept at least pretty true to the original premise.....but then there are some where.... why was it even made?....the last Spiderman was more true to the story than Rami's movies.....i thought the first Superman was good except for the way they did Luthor....the second was a true Superman adventure until they fired Donner and that jerk that finished it took over....i think his name was Fleishman...or something.....he fucked it up....i did not think DareDevil was as bad as everyone said....the first Ghost Rider was not as bad as the "critics" said it was....lots of them need better scrip writers and directors that at least have read a comic or 2....Ang Lee said he was not familiar with the Hulk at all.....so why put him in as director?...


----------



## Billo_Really

The best superhero movie is *Orgazmo*.


----------



## Billo_Really




----------



## hangover

Jesus
League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
The Shadow
The Avengers
Sherlock Holmes II
Armageddon
Evolution
Red 
Red II
Casablanca
more later


----------



## hangover

hangover said:


> Jesus
> League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
> The Shadow
> The Avengers
> Sherlock Holmes II
> Armageddon
> Evolution
> Red
> Red II
> Casablanca
> more later


Fantastic Four
Paul
Batman, up until the Dark night
Ghostbusters
Hancock
FDR
The Lone Ranger
I'll eventually think of the other three


----------



## hangover

hangover said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus
> League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
> The Shadow
> The Avengers
> Sherlock Holmes II
> Armageddon
> Evolution
> Red
> Red II
> Casablanca
> more later
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic Four
> Paul
> Batman, up until the Dark night
> Ghostbusters
> Hancock
> FDR
> The Lone Ranger
> I'll eventually think of the other three
Click to expand...


How could I have forgotten THE STAR WARS super heroes? I, II and III.
That's my 20


----------



## Moonglow

Why isn't _Raiders of the Lost Ark_ in the list???


----------



## GHook93

Harry Dresden said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you liked man of steel g....lots of people did not....there were parts in there that were pretty lame too,like these super advanced Kryptonians riding giant flying creatures to get around instead of using some kind of advanced machine.....i did not buy that at all....and Superman would have found a way to get Zod and Co. away from the city to do battle.....so i guess we will have to see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize many didn't like the movie, but I thought it was a great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave it a C+....i dont like movie makers who change things about a Character or series that has been around longer then they have been alive just because they personally dont like something about it.....if you cant keep it true to the history stay away from it.....Rick Berman did that with Star Trek on TV and now J.J. Abrams did it with the movie...and there have been other Comic Book Movies were that has been done.....Synder and Co. are now going to destroy the Superman/Batman relationship that has been around for 70 years....
Click to expand...


I have never read a Superman or Batman comic. When I collected comics in my youth, I collected Xmen, Spiderman, Wolverine, Spawn, Supreme, Shadow Hawk (liked image for a while) and then various other for a while. Never a DC guy, so I don't have the same views. Therefore, I go back to my same views on Man of Steel


----------



## GHook93

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i gave it a C+....i dont like movie makers who change things about a Character or series that has been around longer then they have been alive just because they personally dont like something about it.....if you cant keep it true to the history stay away from it.....Rick Berman did that with Star Trek on TV and now J.J. Abrams did it with the movie...and there have been other Comic Book Movies were that has been done.....Synder and Co. are now going to destroy the Superman/Batman relationship that has been around for 70 years....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than Watchmen, is there *any* comic book movie that hasn't been done in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> many have kept at least pretty true to the original premise.....but then there are some where.... why was it even made?....the last Spiderman was more true to the story than Rami's movies.....i thought the first Superman was good except for the way they did Luthor....the second was a true Superman adventure until they fired Donner and that jerk that finished it took over....i think his name was Fleishman...or something.....he fucked it up....i did not think DareDevil was as bad as everyone said....the first Ghost Rider was not as bad as the "critics" said it was....lots of them need better scrip writers and directors that at least have read a comic or 2....Ang Lee said he was not familiar with the Hulk at all.....so why put him in as director?...
Click to expand...


Daredevil was horrible. The critics were right. Ghostrider was OK, but was a huge let down!


----------



## GHook93

My answers in red!



hangover said:


> Jesus
> League of Extraordinary Gentlemen  - Plain and simple a horrible movie
> The Shadow Haven't heard if it
> The Avengers I have that listed
> Sherlock Holmes II Not really a superhero movie
> ArmageddonNot a sure hero move
> Evolution ditto
> Red ditto
> Red II ditto
> Casablanca ditto
> more later


----------



## GHook93

hangover said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus
> League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
> The Shadow
> The Avengers
> Sherlock Holmes II
> Armageddon
> Evolution
> Red
> Red II
> Casablanca
> more later
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic Four
> Paul
> Batman, up until the Dark night
> Ghostbusters
> Hancock
> FDR
> The Lone Ranger
> I'll eventually think of the other three
Click to expand...


Serious Lone Ranger? You must be trolling!


----------



## GHook93

Moonglow said:


> Why isn't _Raiders of the Lost Ark_ in the list???



Because it's not a superhero genre movie!


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't _Raiders of the Lost Ark_ in the list???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's not a superhero genre movie!
Click to expand...


there have been a few pretty loose interpretations of what a super hero is by some of these people.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than Watchmen, is there *any* comic book movie that hasn't been done in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many have kept at least pretty true to the original premise.....but then there are some where.... why was it even made?....the last Spiderman was more true to the story than Rami's movies.....i thought the first Superman was good except for the way they did Luthor....the second was a true Superman adventure until they fired Donner and that jerk that finished it took over....i think his name was Fleishman...or something.....he fucked it up....i did not think DareDevil was as bad as everyone said....the first Ghost Rider was not as bad as the "critics" said it was....lots of them need better scrip writers and directors that at least have read a comic or 2....Ang Lee said he was not familiar with the Hulk at all.....so why put him in as director?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daredevil was horrible. The critics were right. Ghostrider was OK, but was a huge let down!
Click to expand...


it all comes down to the writers and directors G.....if those guys never really read a comic i dont see how they can bring the comic to the big screen and do it justice....like when Kevin Smith was hired to write the Superman script (Superman Returns) and he was talking to Jon Peters one of the Producers....Peters told Kevin....when Superman gets to the Fortress...he has to fight a Polar Bear.....Kevin told him Superman would not fight a Polar Bear and his Fortress is where no bears could get there anyway....Peters insisted Superman has to fight a Polar Bear his fans would want that.....anyway Kevin could not handle this guy and quit....so someone else wrote it ...Smith also said Lex Luthor has kinda been used way to much and someone else should be the villain...but not to Jon Peters....


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus
> League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
> The Shadow
> The Avengers
> Sherlock Holmes II
> Armageddon
> Evolution
> Red
> Red II
> Casablanca
> more later
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic Four
> Paul
> Batman, up until the Dark night
> Ghostbusters
> Hancock
> FDR
> The Lone Ranger
> I'll eventually think of the other three
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Serious Lone Ranger? You must be trolling!
Click to expand...


same with Paul.....Paul?....


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tied for 1) Avengers, Man of Steel, Superman Quadrilogy (with Christopher Reeve)
2) Iron Man Trilogy
3) Batman Dark Knight Trilogy
4) X-Men Trilogy (with Patrick Stewart)
5) Hulk (with Eric Bana)
6) Thor: The Dark World
7) The Hellboy Trilogy (Yes, Hellboy. If you haven't heard of Dark Horse Comics, you don't have a soul)
8) Captain America
9) X-Men First Class
10) The Spider Man Trilogy


----------



## Harry Dresden

TemplarKormac said:


> Tied for 1) Avengers, Man of Steel, Superman Quadrilogy (with Christopher Reeve)
> 2) Iron Man Trilogy
> 3) Batman Dark Knight Trilogy
> 4) X-Men Trilogy (with Patrick Stewart)
> 5) Hulk (with Eric Bana)
> 6) Thor: The Dark World
> 7) The Hellboy Trilogy (Yes, Hellboy. If you haven't heard of Dark Horse Comics, you don't have a soul)
> 8) Captain America
> 9) X-Men First Class
> 10) The Spider Man Trilogy



hey Ron Pearlman did a great job with that Character....


----------



## mamooth

"Constantine" became one of my least favorites the instant I learned it featured Keanu Reeves and was set in L.A.

For those unfamiliar with the Hellblazer comic, John Constantine is from Liverpool, it's set mostly in England, and most of the writers and artists come from England/Scotland/Ireland. It was sort of the British guest star in DC's American comics, and Americanizing it for the movie just tore the heart out of it.


----------



## Montrovant

mamooth said:


> "Constantine" became one of my least favorites the instant I learned it featured Keanu Reeves and was set in L.A.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the Hellblazer comic, John Constantine is from Liverpool, it's set mostly in England, and most of the writers and artists come from England/Scotland/Ireland. It was sort of the British guest star in DC's American comics, and Americanizing it for the movie just tore the heart out of it.



There's going to be a series.  I can't remember who's making it.....maybe one of the basic networks, maybe Netflix?


----------



## Montrovant

TemplarKormac said:


> Tied for 1) Avengers, Man of Steel, Superman Quadrilogy (with Christopher Reeve)
> 2) Iron Man Trilogy
> 3) Batman Dark Knight Trilogy
> 4) X-Men Trilogy (with Patrick Stewart)
> 5) Hulk (with Eric Bana)
> 6) Thor: The Dark World
> 7) The Hellboy Trilogy (Yes, Hellboy. If you haven't heard of Dark Horse Comics, you don't have a soul)
> 8) Captain America
> 9) X-Men First Class
> 10) The Spider Man Trilogy



Wait, weren't there only 2 Hellboy movies?


----------



## Harry Dresden

mamooth said:


> "Constantine" became one of my least favorites the instant I learned it featured Keanu Reeves and was set in L.A.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the Hellblazer comic, John Constantine is from Liverpool, it's set mostly in England, and most of the writers and artists come from England/Scotland/Ireland. It was sort of the British guest star in DC's American comics, and Americanizing it for the movie just tore the heart out of it.



its going to be a TV series.....

http://screenrant.com/constantine-tv-series-pilot-details-director/


----------



## Synthaholic

GHook93 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than Watchmen, is there *any* comic book movie that hasn't been done in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many have kept at least pretty true to the original premise.....but then there are some where.... why was it even made?....the last Spiderman was more true to the story than Rami's movies.....i thought the first Superman was good except for the way they did Luthor....the second was a true Superman adventure until they fired Donner and that jerk that finished it took over....i think his name was Fleishman...or something.....he fucked it up....i did not think DareDevil was as bad as everyone said....the first Ghost Rider was not as bad as the "critics" said it was....lots of them need better scrip writers and directors that at least have read a comic or 2....Ang Lee said he was not familiar with the Hulk at all.....so why put him in as director?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Daredevil was horrible.* The critics were right. Ghostrider was OK, but was a huge let down!
Click to expand...


What do you think was horrible about it?


----------



## Synthaholic

One thing that really bugs me about the X-Men movies is the downgrading (and degrading) of Cyclops.  He has always been the team leader and is a very strong character.

In the movies he's treated with no respect, and his importance to the team is diminished.


----------



## Dr Grump

GHook93 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus
> League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
> The Shadow
> The Avengers
> Sherlock Holmes II
> Armageddon
> Evolution
> Red
> Red II
> Casablanca
> more later
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic Four
> Paul
> Batman, up until the Dark night
> Ghostbusters
> Hancock
> FDR
> The Lone Ranger
> I'll eventually think of the other three
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Serious Lone Ranger? You must be trolling!
Click to expand...


The second list is definitely a troll. Red and Casablanca were good but not Superhero.


----------



## Dr Grump

Synthaholic said:


> One thing that really bugs me about the X-Men movies is the downgrading (and degrading) of Cyclops.  He has always been the team leader and is a very strong character.
> 
> In the movies he's treated with no respect, and his importance to the team is diminished.



Thought all the X-men movies have been shit - especially the first one. Hoping the Days of Future Past lives up to the comic book arc. That was awesome...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Synthaholic said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> many have kept at least pretty true to the original premise.....but then there are some where.... why was it even made?....the last Spiderman was more true to the story than Rami's movies.....i thought the first Superman was good except for the way they did Luthor....the second was a true Superman adventure until they fired Donner and that jerk that finished it took over....i think his name was Fleishman...or something.....he fucked it up....i did not think DareDevil was as bad as everyone said....the first Ghost Rider was not as bad as the "critics" said it was....lots of them need better scrip writers and directors that at least have read a comic or 2....Ang Lee said he was not familiar with the Hulk at all.....so why put him in as director?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daredevil was horrible.* The critics were right. Ghostrider was OK, but was a huge let down!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think was horrible about it?
Click to expand...


i thought it was ok....not great....but ok....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Synthaholic said:


> One thing that really bugs me about the X-Men movies is the downgrading (and degrading) of Cyclops.  He has always been the team leader and is a very strong character.
> 
> In the movies he's treated with no respect, and his importance to the team is diminished.



i agree....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dr Grump said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic Four
> Paul
> Batman, up until the Dark night
> Ghostbusters
> Hancock
> FDR
> The Lone Ranger
> I'll eventually think of the other three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious Lone Ranger? You must be trolling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The second list is definitely a troll. Red and Casablanca were good but not Superhero.
Click to expand...


yea Casablanca.....why?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dr Grump said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that really bugs me about the X-Men movies is the downgrading (and degrading) of Cyclops.  He has always been the team leader and is a very strong character.
> 
> In the movies he's treated with no respect, and his importance to the team is diminished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thought all the X-men movies have been shit *- especially the first one. Hoping the Days of Future Past lives up to the comic book arc. That was awesome...
Click to expand...


i wont go that far....its just the guys making them seem to think they know whats best and so many times....they are wrong,especially casting the parts and the characterization of the characters....like the Thomas Jane "Punisher" movie....outside of the title and the leads name....where did it resemble the comic?....


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> many have kept at least pretty true to the original premise.....but then there are some where.... why was it even made?....the last Spiderman was more true to the story than Rami's movies.....i thought the first Superman was good except for the way they did Luthor....the second was a true Superman adventure until they fired Donner and that jerk that finished it took over....i think his name was Fleishman...or something.....he fucked it up....i did not think DareDevil was as bad as everyone said....the first Ghost Rider was not as bad as the "critics" said it was....lots of them need better scrip writers and directors that at least have read a comic or 2....Ang Lee said he was not familiar with the Hulk at all.....so why put him in as director?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daredevil was horrible.* The critics were right. Ghostrider was OK, but was a huge let down!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think was horrible about it?
Click to expand...


The writing?  The acting?  The directing?

The fight scenes were poorly done, mechanical-looking and silly.  I was not a fan of Bullseye, who some thought was a redeeming characteristic of the movie.  Affleck was a terrible Daredevil, Garner was a terrible Elektra.  In particular I seem to recall a short montage in which a young Matt Murdock, having been blinded by the chemicals and given sonar-like abilities, trains himself to be a master martial artist in seemingly weeks.  

It wasn't Batman & Robin level bad, but it was very much low on the list of comic hero movies.


----------



## Montrovant

Dr Grump said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that really bugs me about the X-Men movies is the downgrading (and degrading) of Cyclops.  He has always been the team leader and is a very strong character.
> 
> In the movies he's treated with no respect, and his importance to the team is diminished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought all the X-men movies have been shit - especially the first one. Hoping the Days of Future Past lives up to the comic book arc. That was awesome...
Click to expand...


Especially the first one?  I think you mean especially the third one.


----------



## BobPlumb

rightwinger said:


> Halle Berry as Catwoman didn't make the list?



It makes my list .  But only because Halle is hot!


----------



## Dr Grump

Harry Dresden said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that really bugs me about the X-Men movies is the downgrading (and degrading) of Cyclops.  He has always been the team leader and is a very strong character.
> 
> In the movies he's treated with no respect, and his importance to the team is diminished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thought all the X-men movies have been shit *- especially the first one. Hoping the Days of Future Past lives up to the comic book arc. That was awesome...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i wont go that far....its just the guys making them seem to think they know whats best and so many times....they are wrong,especially casting the parts and the characterization of the characters....like the Thomas Jane "Punisher" movie....outside of the title and the leads name....where did it resemble the comic?....
Click to expand...


I started collecting X-men in 1979. I have all the issues from the relaunch through until 500, including Giant Size 1, so it is close to my heart. I even have about 25 issues pre #94 (the relaunch), the earliest being number 10. While not a complete originalist (I don't see Angel, Iceman or The Beast as integral members for the movies), I do see Cyclops, Jean Grey (in any form - Phoenix, Marvel Girl whatever), Colossus, Storm, Wolverine and Nightcrawler as essential. Storm, Wolverine and Jean Grey certainly get their screen time, and Cyclops does. However, Nightcrawler and Colossus get hardly any and that really bugs me.


----------



## Dr Grump

Montrovant said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that really bugs me about the X-Men movies is the downgrading (and degrading) of Cyclops.  He has always been the team leader and is a very strong character.
> 
> In the movies he's treated with no respect, and his importance to the team is diminished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought all the X-men movies have been shit - especially the first one. Hoping the Days of Future Past lives up to the comic book arc. That was awesome...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially the first one?  I think you mean especially the third one.
Click to expand...


No, no, no, no, no! The first one. Second one was good. Third one okay at best..


----------



## GHook93

Synthaholic said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> many have kept at least pretty true to the original premise.....but then there are some where.... why was it even made?....the last Spiderman was more true to the story than Rami's movies.....i thought the first Superman was good except for the way they did Luthor....the second was a true Superman adventure until they fired Donner and that jerk that finished it took over....i think his name was Fleishman...or something.....he fucked it up....i did not think DareDevil was as bad as everyone said....the first Ghost Rider was not as bad as the "critics" said it was....lots of them need better scrip writers and directors that at least have read a comic or 2....Ang Lee said he was not familiar with the Hulk at all.....so why put him in as director?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daredevil was horrible.* The critics were right. Ghostrider was OK, but was a huge let down!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think was horrible about it?
Click to expand...


I didn't like the story. Affleck was weak in the role. The plot sucked and the flow was boring. The action scenes blew. the climax was dull. Elektra was a weak sideshow hero! I thought Bullseye was done all wrong. All and all horrible movie!


----------



## GHook93

Dr Grump said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that really bugs me about the X-Men movies is the downgrading (and degrading) of Cyclops.  He has always been the team leader and is a very strong character.
> 
> In the movies he's treated with no respect, and his importance to the team is diminished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought all the X-men movies have been shit - especially the first one. Hoping the Days of Future Past lives up to the comic book arc. That was awesome...
Click to expand...


I beg to differ. The first one was awesome and the second actually exceeded it. I enjoyed the 3rd one and didn't understand why it received all the criticism. Wolverine I was OK. Wolverine was my favorite superhero, so I still enjoyed it. Wolverine II wasn't that bad, but was all subpar.

The First Class was awesome!


----------



## hangover

> I have never read a Superman or Batman comic. When I collected comics in my youth, I collected Xmen, Spiderman, Wolverine, Spawn, Supreme, Shadow Hawk (liked image for a while) and then various other for a while. Never a DC guy, so I don't have the same views. Therefore, I go back to my same views on Man of Steel


Back in my day, the comics I read were The Furry Freak Brothers, Mr. Natural, and Fritz the Cat. Great super heroes. Never saw a movie of them, but I think there might have been one.

Yep, found it.


----------



## hangover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-PadrpFS1g]Fritz The Cat - The Crazy Rabbit Clip (in High Quality).avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCwY2UstWNI]Fritz the Cat 5/8 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Undercover Brother...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dr Grump said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thought all the X-men movies have been shit *- especially the first one. Hoping the Days of Future Past lives up to the comic book arc. That was awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wont go that far....its just the guys making them seem to think they know whats best and so many times....they are wrong,especially casting the parts and the characterization of the characters....like the Thomas Jane "Punisher" movie....outside of the title and the leads name....where did it resemble the comic?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I started collecting X-men in 1979. I have all the issues from the relaunch through until 500, including Giant Size 1, so it is close to my heart. I even have about 25 issues pre #94 (the relaunch), the earliest being number 10. While not a complete originalist (I don't see Angel, Iceman or The Beast as integral members for the movies), I do see Cyclops, Jean Grey (in any form - Phoenix, Marvel Girl whatever), Colossus, Storm, Wolverine and Nightcrawler as essential. Storm, Wolverine and Jean Grey certainly get their screen time, and Cyclops does. However, Nightcrawler and Colossus get hardly any and that really bugs me.
Click to expand...

i had the first 20 issues Doc....maybe more back in the beginning.....same with Spiderman....FF4....the Hulk....had them all.....when we moved to Cali....left them with my friends.....who knew?..........but back to what you said....since the Beast was their scientific mind....how was he not an Integral member?....


----------



## mamooth

Harry Dresden said:


> its going to be a TV series.....
> 
> 'Constantine' Pilot to be Directed by 'Game of Thrones' Alum Neil Marshall



I do hope they do the pronunciation of "Constantine" right. The correct pronunciation is shown by this panel from a Swamp Thing comic from around 1988.


----------



## Synthaholic

Dr Grump said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thought all the X-men movies have been shit *- especially the first one. Hoping the Days of Future Past lives up to the comic book arc. That was awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wont go that far....its just the guys making them seem to think they know whats best and so many times....they are wrong,especially casting the parts and the characterization of the characters....like the Thomas Jane "Punisher" movie....outside of the title and the leads name....where did it resemble the comic?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I started collecting X-men in 1979. I have all the issues from the relaunch through until 500, including Giant Size 1, so it is close to my heart. I even have about 25 issues pre #94 (the relaunch), the earliest being number 10. While not a complete originalist (I don't see Angel, Iceman or The Beast as integral members for the movies), I do see Cyclops, Jean Grey (in any form - Phoenix, Marvel Girl whatever), Colossus, Storm, Wolverine and Nightcrawler as essential. Storm, Wolverine and Jean Grey certainly get their screen time, and Cyclops does. However, Nightcrawler and Colossus get hardly any and that really bugs me.
Click to expand...

Ha!  I stopped collecting in 1979.  Had Giant Size #1 and X-Men #94 but foolishly sold them both, along with the first ever appearance of The Punisher, in Spider-Man.

But I still have a very good condition Hulk #181, with the 1st appearance of Wolverine.

I have sooooo many #1 issues, from Hawkman #1 to Howard The Duck #1 to Peter Parker, The Spectacular Spider-Man #1, Champions #1, OMAC #1, etc.  Most of these are part of a run.  For example, I have Champions #1 thru #20-something.


----------



## hjmick

mamooth said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> its going to be a TV series.....
> 
> 'Constantine' Pilot to be Directed by 'Game of Thrones' Alum Neil Marshall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope they do the pronunciation of "Constantine" right. The correct pronunciation is shown by this panel from a Swamp Thing comic from around 1988.
Click to expand...



Really? I'll be happy as long as it is better than the movie...


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);



Revising my list 25:
(1) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best)
(2) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch).
(3) Spiderman 2 (After watching the Amazing Spiderman 2, it made me appreciate the Toby McGuire Spiderman more. Amazing Spiderman 2 was horrendous and ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 in my eyes).
(4) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, but the trailer from Batman vs Superman looks good)
(5) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it.)
(6) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations)
(7) Avengers (yes I liked the original better than the sequel)
(8) Avengers 2 (was still great)
(9) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
(10) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
(11) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
(12) Xmen (Ditto)
(13) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role.)
(14) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
(15) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
(16) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
(17) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good)  
(18) Ironman 3 (I had them mixed up 3 was good 2 blew)
(19) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
(20) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
(21) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
(22) Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character)
(23) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
(24) Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)
(25) Blade 2  (I enjoyed Blade 1, but Blade 2 was superior to it in every way, especially in the main villain and end fight scene. Snipes was the best choice for Blade),

Honorable Mentions: Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book).

Note: Thor is off the list both movies sucked balls. Amazing Spiderman 2 ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me. I never saw Kickass, so I left it off. I don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good. While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good. I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

GHook93 said:


> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);



Using your list but reworking the order:

1. (20) "Superman" is still my fave. The score being much of why  Sequels were crap though "Quest for Peace" had a great couple moments when the schoolkid wonders outloud "why doesn't Superman get rid of the nukes" then he swoops in on the street wit the kid, goes into the UN, needs a sponsor and the entire GA offers. Love stuff like that 

2. (3) "Man of Steel" loved the whole Messianic angle. 

3. "Superman Returns" LOTS of great scenes. Little kid tossing the grand piano for one. First 'returns' scene saving the jet (as in the original movie.) but with more realistic physics and related problems. 

4. "The Matrix" trilogy. Not the usual superhero movie but definitely belongs on such a list imo. From 1's 'back from the dead' scene at the end, "No..." to 2 or 3's hyper-sonic flight through city streets, shockwave wrecking all kinds of havoc to save Trinity.

5. "Terminator 2: Judgement Day" another 'sorta superhero' movie. Like when the Terminator shields John Connor's body with its' own against gunfire.

And 'honorable mention' for the old tv series "Misfits of Science"


----------



## Montrovant

I still don't get the love for Spider Man 2.  

If The Crow counts for the list, I put it in my top 3.  I can still watch that movie and love it.

Thor 2 was a pretty good movie.  The first one was my least favorite of the phase 1 Marvel movies, but the second was much better.

Kick Ass doesn't really count on the list, but if it should, I'd definitely put it up there.  The first movie was really fun.

I preferred the first Blade to the second, despite the cheesy exploding vampire crap at the end.


----------



## Harry Dresden

i could not finish this last Spiderman movie.....the should have used the original Rhino....


----------



## Montrovant

Rhino was ridiculous, but at least barely in the movie.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Rhino was ridiculous, but at least barely in the movie.


*Rhino was ridiculous*
and a guy who gets bit by a radioactive Spider and gets Spider abilities is not?....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhino was ridiculous, but at least barely in the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhino was ridiculous*
> and a guy who gets bit by a radioactive Spider and gets Spider abilities is not?....
Click to expand...


Not like the rhino suit, no.  That thing didn't even make sense in the context of the movie.  Who would make a big mechanical rhino suit?  Why?  How is it better than a humanoid suit, or just a damn tank?


----------



## Synthaholic

The Dark Knight
X2: X-Men United

Watchmen
X-Men

Batman Begins
Iron Man

X-Men First Class
Spider-Man 2
Captain America: The First Avenger

The Avengers
X-Men: Days Of Future Past

The Wolverine
Captain America: Winter Soldier
The Dark Knight Returns
The Amazing Spider-Man
Spider-Man
Man Of Steel
Batman
X-Men: The Last Stand
Batman Returns
Fantastic Four
X-Men Origins: Wolverine
Incredible Hulk
Superman Returns

Iron Man 2
Daredevil
Green Lantern
Hulk

Thor 2
Amazing Spider-Man 2

Thor
Fantastic Four: Rise Of The Silver Surfer
Spider-Man 3
Iron Man 3
Batman Forever

Electra
Catwoman
Batman & Robin

I haven't seen Avengers: Age of Ultron or Guardians Of The Galaxy.  I omitted 1970s/80s like Superman and Howard The Duck.


----------



## 2aguy

1. Captain America: The Winter Soldier (probably the best Superhero movie ever made)

a tie....

1.  Batman: The Dark Knight....

2. Batman Begins

3.  Kick Ass....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhino was ridiculous, but at least barely in the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhino was ridiculous*
> and a guy who gets bit by a radioactive Spider and gets Spider abilities is not?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not like the rhino suit, no.  That thing didn't even make sense in the context of the movie.  Who would make a big mechanical rhino suit?  Why?  How is it better than a humanoid suit, or just a damn tank?
Click to expand...

the original Rhino did not have a mechanical suit....and back in the 60's he was considered pretty awesome....my thing is if they are not going to do the character right,then dont do it at all......they fucked up both of the villains in that one....movie was a C-.....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhino was ridiculous, but at least barely in the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhino was ridiculous*
> and a guy who gets bit by a radioactive Spider and gets Spider abilities is not?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not like the rhino suit, no.  That thing didn't even make sense in the context of the movie.  Who would make a big mechanical rhino suit?  Why?  How is it better than a humanoid suit, or just a damn tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the original Rhino did not have a mechanical suit....and back in the 60's he was considered pretty awesome....my thing is if they are not going to do the character right,then dont do it at all......they fucked up both of the villains in that one....movie was a C-.....
Click to expand...


I don't know how well the normal Rhino would translate to a movie, but it would almost definitely be better than what the movie did.  I was only complaining about the movie, not the character in general.  I'm not a big Spider Man fan, so I have little exposure to Rhino, but I know he wasn't a guy in a mech, more like if the Juggernaught decided to wear a spandex rhino suit.  

I don't mind them changing villains necessarily, but if you change it to the kind of crap that Rhino was in ASM2, that's just insulting.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhino was ridiculous, but at least barely in the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhino was ridiculous*
> and a guy who gets bit by a radioactive Spider and gets Spider abilities is not?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not like the rhino suit, no.  That thing didn't even make sense in the context of the movie.  Who would make a big mechanical rhino suit?  Why?  How is it better than a humanoid suit, or just a damn tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the original Rhino did not have a mechanical suit....and back in the 60's he was considered pretty awesome....my thing is if they are not going to do the character right,then dont do it at all......they fucked up both of the villains in that one....movie was a C-.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how well the normal Rhino would translate to a movie, but it would almost definitely be better than what the movie did.  I was only complaining about the movie, not the character in general.  I'm not a big Spider Man fan, so I have little exposure to Rhino, but I know he wasn't a guy in a mech, more like if the Juggernaught decided to wear a spandex rhino suit.
> 
> I don't mind them changing villains necessarily, but if you change it to the kind of crap that Rhino was in ASM2, that's just insulting.
Click to expand...

that movie was insulting....the kid playing Spidey was better than Maguire though....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhino was ridiculous, but at least barely in the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhino was ridiculous*
> and a guy who gets bit by a radioactive Spider and gets Spider abilities is not?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not like the rhino suit, no.  That thing didn't even make sense in the context of the movie.  Who would make a big mechanical rhino suit?  Why?  How is it better than a humanoid suit, or just a damn tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the original Rhino did not have a mechanical suit....and back in the 60's he was considered pretty awesome....my thing is if they are not going to do the character right,then dont do it at all......they fucked up both of the villains in that one....movie was a C-.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how well the normal Rhino would translate to a movie, but it would almost definitely be better than what the movie did.  I was only complaining about the movie, not the character in general.  I'm not a big Spider Man fan, so I have little exposure to Rhino, but I know he wasn't a guy in a mech, more like if the Juggernaught decided to wear a spandex rhino suit.
> 
> I don't mind them changing villains necessarily, but if you change it to the kind of crap that Rhino was in ASM2, that's just insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that movie was insulting....the kid playing Spidey was better than Maguire though....
Click to expand...


I like The Amazing Spider Man, though.  It all went to shit in the second.  Even then, much better than Raimi's Spider Man 3.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhino was ridiculous*
> and a guy who gets bit by a radioactive Spider and gets Spider abilities is not?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like the rhino suit, no.  That thing didn't even make sense in the context of the movie.  Who would make a big mechanical rhino suit?  Why?  How is it better than a humanoid suit, or just a damn tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the original Rhino did not have a mechanical suit....and back in the 60's he was considered pretty awesome....my thing is if they are not going to do the character right,then dont do it at all......they fucked up both of the villains in that one....movie was a C-.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how well the normal Rhino would translate to a movie, but it would almost definitely be better than what the movie did.  I was only complaining about the movie, not the character in general.  I'm not a big Spider Man fan, so I have little exposure to Rhino, but I know he wasn't a guy in a mech, more like if the Juggernaught decided to wear a spandex rhino suit.
> 
> I don't mind them changing villains necessarily, but if you change it to the kind of crap that Rhino was in ASM2, that's just insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that movie was insulting....the kid playing Spidey was better than Maguire though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like The Amazing Spider Man, though.  It all went to shit in the second.  Even then, much better than Raimi's Spider Man 3.
Click to expand...

i thought they did Dr.Octopus pretty good.....the 3rd one suffered from the two many bad guys....


----------



## GHook93

Harry Dresden said:


> i could not finish this last Spiderman movie.....the should have used the original Rhino....


That movie was garbage from beginning to end.


----------



## GHook93

Synthaholic said:


> The Dark Knight
> X2: X-Men United
> 
> Watchmen
> X-Men
> 
> Batman Begins
> Iron Man
> 
> X-Men First Class
> Spider-Man 2
> Captain America: The First Avenger
> 
> The Avengers
> X-Men: Days Of Future Past
> 
> The Wolverine
> Captain America: Winter Soldier
> The Dark Knight Returns
> The Amazing Spider-Man
> Spider-Man
> Man Of Steel
> Batman
> X-Men: The Last Stand
> Batman Returns
> Fantastic Four
> X-Men Origins: Wolverine
> Incredible Hulk
> Superman Returns
> 
> Iron Man 2
> Daredevil
> Green Lantern
> Hulk
> 
> Thor 2
> Amazing Spider-Man 2
> 
> Thor
> Fantastic Four: Rise Of The Silver Surfer
> Spider-Man 3
> Iron Man 3
> Batman Forever
> 
> Electra
> Catwoman
> Batman & Robin
> 
> I haven't seen Avengers: Age of Ultron or Guardians Of The Galaxy.  I omitted 1970s/80s like Superman and Howard The Duck.


Did you serious like all those movies? Green Lantern, Catwoman, Electra, Batman Forever, Superman Returns, Daredevil, both Thors, FF4 2 were all very bad movies! With that list I am surprised you didn't list Blank Man (which I liked) and Metra Man.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight
> X2: X-Men United
> 
> Watchmen
> X-Men
> 
> Batman Begins
> Iron Man
> 
> X-Men First Class
> Spider-Man 2
> Captain America: The First Avenger
> 
> The Avengers
> X-Men: Days Of Future Past
> 
> The Wolverine
> Captain America: Winter Soldier
> The Dark Knight Returns
> The Amazing Spider-Man
> Spider-Man
> Man Of Steel
> Batman
> X-Men: The Last Stand
> Batman Returns
> Fantastic Four
> X-Men Origins: Wolverine
> Incredible Hulk
> Superman Returns
> 
> Iron Man 2
> Daredevil
> Green Lantern
> Hulk
> 
> Thor 2
> Amazing Spider-Man 2
> 
> Thor
> Fantastic Four: Rise Of The Silver Surfer
> Spider-Man 3
> Iron Man 3
> Batman Forever
> 
> Electra
> Catwoman
> Batman & Robin
> I haven't seen Avengers: Age of Ultron or Guardians Of The Galaxy.  I omitted 1970s/80s like Superman and Howard The Duck.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you serious like all those movies? Green Lantern, Catwoman, Electra, Batman Forever, Superman Returns, Daredevil, both Thors, FF4 2 were all very bad movies! With that list I am surprised you didn't list Blank Man (which I liked) and Metra Man.
Click to expand...


I don't think Superman Returns or Thor 2 were bad movies.  Wolverine Origins, on the other hand....


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight
> X2: X-Men United
> 
> Watchmen
> X-Men
> 
> Batman Begins
> Iron Man
> 
> X-Men First Class
> Spider-Man 2
> Captain America: The First Avenger
> 
> The Avengers
> X-Men: Days Of Future Past
> 
> The Wolverine
> Captain America: Winter Soldier
> The Dark Knight Returns
> The Amazing Spider-Man
> Spider-Man
> Man Of Steel
> Batman
> X-Men: The Last Stand
> Batman Returns
> Fantastic Four
> X-Men Origins: Wolverine
> Incredible Hulk
> Superman Returns
> 
> Iron Man 2
> Daredevil
> Green Lantern
> Hulk
> 
> Thor 2
> Amazing Spider-Man 2
> 
> Thor
> Fantastic Four: Rise Of The Silver Surfer
> Spider-Man 3
> Iron Man 3
> Batman Forever
> 
> Electra
> Catwoman
> Batman & Robin
> I haven't seen Avengers: Age of Ultron or Guardians Of The Galaxy.  I omitted 1970s/80s like Superman and Howard The Duck.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you serious like all those movies? Green Lantern, Catwoman, Electra, Batman Forever, Superman Returns, Daredevil, both Thors, FF4 2 were all very bad movies! With that list I am surprised you didn't list Blank Man (which I liked) and Metra Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Superman Returns or Thor 2 were bad movies.  Wolverine Origins, on the other hand....
Click to expand...


Superman 2 was so bad. Thor had some points, but the story was so choppy it became crap. Origins was probably the best of the 3.


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight
> X2: X-Men United
> 
> Watchmen
> X-Men
> 
> Batman Begins
> Iron Man
> 
> X-Men First Class
> Spider-Man 2
> Captain America: The First Avenger
> 
> The Avengers
> X-Men: Days Of Future Past
> 
> The Wolverine
> Captain America: Winter Soldier
> The Dark Knight Returns
> The Amazing Spider-Man
> Spider-Man
> Man Of Steel
> Batman
> X-Men: The Last Stand
> Batman Returns
> Fantastic Four
> X-Men Origins: Wolverine
> Incredible Hulk
> Superman Returns
> 
> Iron Man 2
> Daredevil
> Green Lantern
> Hulk
> 
> Thor 2
> Amazing Spider-Man 2
> 
> Thor
> Fantastic Four: Rise Of The Silver Surfer
> Spider-Man 3
> Iron Man 3
> Batman Forever
> 
> Electra
> Catwoman
> Batman & Robin
> I haven't seen Avengers: Age of Ultron or Guardians Of The Galaxy.  I omitted 1970s/80s like Superman and Howard The Duck.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you serious like all those movies? Green Lantern, Catwoman, Electra, Batman Forever, Superman Returns, Daredevil, both Thors, FF4 2 were all very bad movies! With that list I am surprised you didn't list Blank Man (which I liked) and Metra Man.
Click to expand...

its all what you like g......


----------



## Synthaholic

GHook93 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight
> X2: X-Men United
> 
> Watchmen
> X-Men
> 
> Batman Begins
> Iron Man
> 
> X-Men First Class
> Spider-Man 2
> Captain America: The First Avenger
> 
> The Avengers
> X-Men: Days Of Future Past
> 
> The Wolverine
> Captain America: Winter Soldier
> The Dark Knight Returns
> The Amazing Spider-Man
> Spider-Man
> Man Of Steel
> Batman
> X-Men: The Last Stand
> Batman Returns
> Fantastic Four
> X-Men Origins: Wolverine
> Incredible Hulk
> Superman Returns
> 
> Iron Man 2
> Daredevil
> Green Lantern
> Hulk
> 
> Thor 2
> Amazing Spider-Man 2
> 
> Thor
> Fantastic Four: Rise Of The Silver Surfer
> Spider-Man 3
> Iron Man 3
> Batman Forever
> 
> Electra
> Catwoman
> Batman & Robin
> I haven't seen Avengers: Age of Ultron or Guardians Of The Galaxy.  I omitted 1970s/80s like Superman and Howard The Duck.
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you serious like all those movies?* Green Lantern, Catwoman, Electra, Batman Forever, Superman Returns, Daredevil, both Thors, FF4 2 were all very bad movies! With that list I am surprised you didn't list Blank Man (which I liked) and Metra Man.
Click to expand...


No.  That's why they are at the *bottom *of my list.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight
> X2: X-Men United
> 
> Watchmen
> X-Men
> 
> Batman Begins
> Iron Man
> 
> X-Men First Class
> Spider-Man 2
> Captain America: The First Avenger
> 
> The Avengers
> X-Men: Days Of Future Past
> 
> The Wolverine
> Captain America: Winter Soldier
> The Dark Knight Returns
> The Amazing Spider-Man
> Spider-Man
> Man Of Steel
> Batman
> X-Men: The Last Stand
> Batman Returns
> Fantastic Four
> X-Men Origins: Wolverine
> Incredible Hulk
> Superman Returns
> 
> Iron Man 2
> Daredevil
> Green Lantern
> Hulk
> 
> Thor 2
> Amazing Spider-Man 2
> 
> Thor
> Fantastic Four: Rise Of The Silver Surfer
> Spider-Man 3
> Iron Man 3
> Batman Forever
> 
> Electra
> Catwoman
> Batman & Robin
> I haven't seen Avengers: Age of Ultron or Guardians Of The Galaxy.  I omitted 1970s/80s like Superman and Howard The Duck.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you serious like all those movies? Green Lantern, Catwoman, Electra, Batman Forever, Superman Returns, Daredevil, both Thors, FF4 2 were all very bad movies! With that list I am surprised you didn't list Blank Man (which I liked) and Metra Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Superman Returns or Thor 2 were bad movies.  Wolverine Origins, on the other hand....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Superman 2 was so bad. Thor had some points, but the story was so choppy it became crap. Origins was probably the best of the 3.
Click to expand...


Superman 2 or Superman Returns?  All the old Christopher Reeve Superman movies were pretty bad in retrospect.  They don't hold up.  Superman Returns was a bit dull, but not terrible.  

Thor 2 was enjoyable.  Definitely better than Origins, which was inconsistent both internally and with the wider X-Men universe of the movies.  Not to mention the abortion that was the Ryan Reynolds Deadpool of that movie.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight
> X2: X-Men United
> 
> Watchmen
> X-Men
> 
> Batman Begins
> Iron Man
> 
> X-Men First Class
> Spider-Man 2
> Captain America: The First Avenger
> 
> The Avengers
> X-Men: Days Of Future Past
> 
> The Wolverine
> Captain America: Winter Soldier
> The Dark Knight Returns
> The Amazing Spider-Man
> Spider-Man
> Man Of Steel
> Batman
> X-Men: The Last Stand
> Batman Returns
> Fantastic Four
> X-Men Origins: Wolverine
> Incredible Hulk
> Superman Returns
> 
> Iron Man 2
> Daredevil
> Green Lantern
> Hulk
> 
> Thor 2
> Amazing Spider-Man 2
> 
> Thor
> Fantastic Four: Rise Of The Silver Surfer
> Spider-Man 3
> Iron Man 3
> Batman Forever
> 
> Electra
> Catwoman
> Batman & Robin
> I haven't seen Avengers: Age of Ultron or Guardians Of The Galaxy.  I omitted 1970s/80s like Superman and Howard The Duck.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you serious like all those movies? Green Lantern, Catwoman, Electra, Batman Forever, Superman Returns, Daredevil, both Thors, FF4 2 were all very bad movies! With that list I am surprised you didn't list Blank Man (which I liked) and Metra Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Superman Returns or Thor 2 were bad movies.  Wolverine Origins, on the other hand....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Superman 2 was so bad. Thor had some points, but the story was so choppy it became crap. Origins was probably the best of the 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Superman 2 or Superman Returns?  All the old Christopher Reeve Superman movies were pretty bad in retrospect.  They don't hold up.  Superman Returns was a bit dull, but not terrible.
> 
> Thor 2 was enjoyable.  Definitely better than Origins, which was inconsistent both internally and with the wider X-Men universe of the movies.  Not to mention the abortion that was the Ryan Reynolds Deadpool of that movie.
Click to expand...

in 1979 that Superman movie was at that time pretty well done,and it also showed that a good Comic super hero movie can be made....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight
> X2: X-Men United
> 
> Watchmen
> X-Men
> 
> Batman Begins
> Iron Man
> 
> X-Men First Class
> Spider-Man 2
> Captain America: The First Avenger
> 
> The Avengers
> X-Men: Days Of Future Past
> 
> The Wolverine
> Captain America: Winter Soldier
> The Dark Knight Returns
> The Amazing Spider-Man
> Spider-Man
> Man Of Steel
> Batman
> X-Men: The Last Stand
> Batman Returns
> Fantastic Four
> X-Men Origins: Wolverine
> Incredible Hulk
> Superman Returns
> 
> Iron Man 2
> Daredevil
> Green Lantern
> Hulk
> 
> Thor 2
> Amazing Spider-Man 2
> 
> Thor
> Fantastic Four: Rise Of The Silver Surfer
> Spider-Man 3
> Iron Man 3
> Batman Forever
> 
> Electra
> Catwoman
> Batman & Robin
> I haven't seen Avengers: Age of Ultron or Guardians Of The Galaxy.  I omitted 1970s/80s like Superman and Howard The Duck.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you serious like all those movies? Green Lantern, Catwoman, Electra, Batman Forever, Superman Returns, Daredevil, both Thors, FF4 2 were all very bad movies! With that list I am surprised you didn't list Blank Man (which I liked) and Metra Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Superman Returns or Thor 2 were bad movies.  Wolverine Origins, on the other hand....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Superman 2 was so bad. Thor had some points, but the story was so choppy it became crap. Origins was probably the best of the 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Superman 2 or Superman Returns?  All the old Christopher Reeve Superman movies were pretty bad in retrospect.  They don't hold up.  Superman Returns was a bit dull, but not terrible.
> 
> Thor 2 was enjoyable.  Definitely better than Origins, which was inconsistent both internally and with the wider X-Men universe of the movies.  Not to mention the abortion that was the Ryan Reynolds Deadpool of that movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in 1979 that Superman movie was at that time pretty well done,and it also showed that a good Comic super hero movie can be made....
Click to expand...


Like I said, it didn't hold up.  At the time it was good, but try watching it now.  Horrible.    I can go back and watch Star Wars and still love it.  Same with Alien.  Those both came out about the same time.  Superman (and the sequels) however, I don't enjoy at all now.


----------



## Muhammed

Kick Ass.


----------



## Synthaholic

You can't compare 1970s/1980s technology with what they've been able to do since the late 1990s.

That's why I left them off my list.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you serious like all those movies? Green Lantern, Catwoman, Electra, Batman Forever, Superman Returns, Daredevil, both Thors, FF4 2 were all very bad movies! With that list I am surprised you didn't list Blank Man (which I liked) and Metra Man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Superman Returns or Thor 2 were bad movies.  Wolverine Origins, on the other hand....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Superman 2 was so bad. Thor had some points, but the story was so choppy it became crap. Origins was probably the best of the 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Superman 2 or Superman Returns?  All the old Christopher Reeve Superman movies were pretty bad in retrospect.  They don't hold up.  Superman Returns was a bit dull, but not terrible.
> 
> Thor 2 was enjoyable.  Definitely better than Origins, which was inconsistent both internally and with the wider X-Men universe of the movies.  Not to mention the abortion that was the Ryan Reynolds Deadpool of that movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in 1979 that Superman movie was at that time pretty well done,and it also showed that a good Comic super hero movie can be made....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it didn't hold up.  At the time it was good, but try watching it now.  Horrible.    I can go back and watch Star Wars and still love it.  Same with Alien.  Those both came out about the same time.  Superman (and the sequels) however, I don't enjoy at all now.
Click to expand...

i think there is a big difference between a super hero comic movie and a sci-fy space romp....Superman was all about making him look super....sure 35 years later,after all they have learned,it just don't cut it with today's FX,just like the old Superman show from the 50's looked shitty compared to 1979's.....they knew how to make Space Ships look impressive before people.....i still can watch these ones from the 50's just about every time they are on...

*The Day The Earth Stood Still (1951)
Invaders From Mars (1953)
Them! (1954)
This Island Earth (1955)
Forbidden Planet (1956)
The Incredible Shrinking Man (1957)*


----------



## GHook93

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Superman Returns or Thor 2 were bad movies.  Wolverine Origins, on the other hand....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superman 2 was so bad. Thor had some points, but the story was so choppy it became crap. Origins was probably the best of the 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Superman 2 or Superman Returns?  All the old Christopher Reeve Superman movies were pretty bad in retrospect.  They don't hold up.  Superman Returns was a bit dull, but not terrible.
> 
> Thor 2 was enjoyable.  Definitely better than Origins, which was inconsistent both internally and with the wider X-Men universe of the movies.  Not to mention the abortion that was the Ryan Reynolds Deadpool of that movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in 1979 that Superman movie was at that time pretty well done,and it also showed that a good Comic super hero movie can be made....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it didn't hold up.  At the time it was good, but try watching it now.  Horrible.    I can go back and watch Star Wars and still love it.  Same with Alien.  Those both came out about the same time.  Superman (and the sequels) however, I don't enjoy at all now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think there is a big difference between a super hero comic movie and a sci-fy space romp....Superman was all about making him look super....sure 35 years later,after all they have learned,it just don't cut it with today's FX,just like the old Superman show from the 50's looked shitty compared to 1979's.....they knew how to make Space Ships look impressive before people.....i still can watch these ones from the 50's just about every time they are on...
> 
> *The Day The Earth Stood Still (1951)
> Invaders From Mars (1953)
> Them! (1954)
> This Island Earth (1955)
> Forbidden Planet (1956)
> The Incredible Shrinking Man (1957)*
Click to expand...

Superman 1&2 still have some appeal. I still enjoy them, even if they special effects are dated.


----------



## Montrovant

It's not the special effects that bother me with Superman.  It's the writing, the incredible cheesiness of the movies.  It's difficult to watch them now because of how silly they are.  I'm not and have never been a big special effects person.  Going back to the Superman movies, the dialogue, the sad attempts at humor, those are what I mean when I say they don't hold up.


----------



## Synthaholic

I thought Margot Kidder was a pretty good Lois Lane.  And Christopher Reeves was born to play Superman, like John Goodman was born to play Babe Ruth, Fred Flintstone, and Huey Long.


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superman 2 was so bad. Thor had some points, but the story was so choppy it became crap. Origins was probably the best of the 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superman 2 or Superman Returns?  All the old Christopher Reeve Superman movies were pretty bad in retrospect.  They don't hold up.  Superman Returns was a bit dull, but not terrible.
> 
> Thor 2 was enjoyable.  Definitely better than Origins, which was inconsistent both internally and with the wider X-Men universe of the movies.  Not to mention the abortion that was the Ryan Reynolds Deadpool of that movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in 1979 that Superman movie was at that time pretty well done,and it also showed that a good Comic super hero movie can be made....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it didn't hold up.  At the time it was good, but try watching it now.  Horrible.    I can go back and watch Star Wars and still love it.  Same with Alien.  Those both came out about the same time.  Superman (and the sequels) however, I don't enjoy at all now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think there is a big difference between a super hero comic movie and a sci-fy space romp....Superman was all about making him look super....sure 35 years later,after all they have learned,it just don't cut it with today's FX,just like the old Superman show from the 50's looked shitty compared to 1979's.....they knew how to make Space Ships look impressive before people.....i still can watch these ones from the 50's just about every time they are on...
> 
> *The Day The Earth Stood Still (1951)
> Invaders From Mars (1953)
> Them! (1954)
> This Island Earth (1955)
> Forbidden Planet (1956)
> The Incredible Shrinking Man (1957)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Superman 1&2 still have some appeal. I still enjoy them, even if they special effects are dated.
Click to expand...

that could be because the guy who directed them,Richard Donner,understood comics,he did 75% of 2......


----------



## GHook93

Revising my list 25:
(1) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best)
(2) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch).
(3) Captain America 3 (Great story and great pulling together all the characters - loved it
(4) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, but the trailer from Batman vs Superman looks good)
(5) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations
(6) Deadpool (Funny and awesome)
(7) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it.)
(8) Avengers (yes I liked the original better than the sequel)
(9) Spiderman 2 (After watching the Amazing Spiderman 2, it made me appreciate the Toby McGuire Spiderman more. Amazing Spiderman 2 was horrendous and ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 in my eyes).
(10) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role
(11) Avengers 2 (was still great)
(12) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
(13) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
(14) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
(15) Xmen (Ditto)
(16) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
(17) Antman (Paul Rudd seemed like a bad choice, but he nailed the role)
(18) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
(19) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
(20) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good)  
(21) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
(22) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
(23) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
(24) Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character)
(25)t Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
(25)t Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)

Honorable Mentions: Blade (good not great), Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book).

Note: Thor is off the list both movies sucked balls. Amazing Spiderman 2 ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me. I never saw Kickass, so I left it off. I don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good. While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good. I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising. Batman vs Superman sucked from beginning to end.


----------



## ChrisL

I liked Iron Man with Robert Downey Jr.  That was a really good movie!


----------



## ChrisL

I liked the Batmans with Christian Bale.  Those were the best Batmans, IMO.


----------



## 2aguy

GHook93 said:


> Revising my list 25:
> (1) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best)
> (2) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch).
> (3) Captain America 3 (Great story and great pulling together all the characters - loved it
> (4) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, but the trailer from Batman vs Superman looks good)
> (5) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations
> (6) Deadpool (Funny and awesome)
> (7) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it.)
> (8) Avengers (yes I liked the original better than the sequel)
> (9) Spiderman 2 (After watching the Amazing Spiderman 2, it made me appreciate the Toby McGuire Spiderman more. Amazing Spiderman 2 was horrendous and ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 in my eyes).
> (10) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role
> (11) Avengers 2 (was still great)
> (12) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
> (13) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (14) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (15) Xmen (Ditto)
> (16) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (17) Antman (Paul Rudd seemed like a bad choice, but he nailed the role)
> (18) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (19) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (20) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good)
> (21) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (22) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (23) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
> (24) Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character)
> (25)t Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (25)t Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Blade (good not great), Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book).
> 
> Note: Thor is off the list both movies sucked balls. Amazing Spiderman 2 ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me. I never saw Kickass, so I left it off. I don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good. While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good. I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising. Batman vs Superman sucked from beginning to end.




Blade.......this was a movie that some of these movies should pay attention to.......you had a black guy in a black costume..which would, in any other hero movie, be a disaster for being able to see the fight scenes......this was a huge problem in the Batman movies, in particular the Michael Keaton movies.  The black Batman Costume in night time settings made it impossible to see the action...then you add the extremely close up camera shots and it was movement without definition.........

Blade changed that....the very beginning, and awesome, fight in the slaughter house...every scene with Wesley Snipes was back lit........and you could see everything that was happening.  So a black guy, in a black costume didn't hide any of the action.........

You should see Kick Ass...it is a really good movie...the language of the girl is off putting but the story is one of the best.....it lends drama to the action....


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Revising my list 25:
> (1) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best)
> (2) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch).
> (3) Captain America 3 (Great story and great pulling together all the characters - loved it
> (4) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, but the trailer from Batman vs Superman looks good)
> (5) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations
> (6) Deadpool (Funny and awesome)
> (7) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it.)
> (8) Avengers (yes I liked the original better than the sequel)
> (9) Spiderman 2 (After watching the Amazing Spiderman 2, it made me appreciate the Toby McGuire Spiderman more. Amazing Spiderman 2 was horrendous and ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 in my eyes).
> (10) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role
> (11) Avengers 2 (was still great)
> (12) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
> (13) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (14) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (15) Xmen (Ditto)
> (16) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (17) Antman (Paul Rudd seemed like a bad choice, but he nailed the role)
> (18) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (19) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (20) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good)
> (21) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (22) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (23) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
> (24) Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character)
> (25)t Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (25)t Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Blade (good not great), Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book).
> 
> Note: Thor is off the list both movies sucked balls. Amazing Spiderman 2 ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me. I never saw Kickass, so I left it off. I don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good. While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good. I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising. Batman vs Superman sucked from beginning to end.



I only liked the first Blade.


----------



## 2aguy

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revising my list 25:
> (1) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best)
> (2) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch).
> (3) Captain America 3 (Great story and great pulling together all the characters - loved it
> (4) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, but the trailer from Batman vs Superman looks good)
> (5) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations
> (6) Deadpool (Funny and awesome)
> (7) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it.)
> (8) Avengers (yes I liked the original better than the sequel)
> (9) Spiderman 2 (After watching the Amazing Spiderman 2, it made me appreciate the Toby McGuire Spiderman more. Amazing Spiderman 2 was horrendous and ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 in my eyes).
> (10) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role
> (11) Avengers 2 (was still great)
> (12) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
> (13) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (14) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (15) Xmen (Ditto)
> (16) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (17) Antman (Paul Rudd seemed like a bad choice, but he nailed the role)
> (18) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (19) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (20) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good)
> (21) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (22) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (23) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
> (24) Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character)
> (25)t Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (25)t Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Blade (good not great), Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book).
> 
> Note: Thor is off the list both movies sucked balls. Amazing Spiderman 2 ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me. I never saw Kickass, so I left it off. I don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good. While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good. I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising. Batman vs Superman sucked from beginning to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only liked the first Blade.
Click to expand...



Yeah.....it was really good...the other ones...not so much.......


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Revising my list 25:
> (1) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best)
> (2) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch).
> (3) Captain America 3 (Great story and great pulling together all the characters - loved it
> (4) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, but the trailer from Batman vs Superman looks good)
> (5) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations
> (6) Deadpool (Funny and awesome)
> (7) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it.)
> (8) Avengers (yes I liked the original better than the sequel)
> (9) Spiderman 2 (After watching the Amazing Spiderman 2, it made me appreciate the Toby McGuire Spiderman more. Amazing Spiderman 2 was horrendous and ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 in my eyes).
> (10) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role
> (11) Avengers 2 (was still great)
> (12) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
> (13) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (14) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (15) Xmen (Ditto)
> (16) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (17) Antman (Paul Rudd seemed like a bad choice, but he nailed the role)
> (18) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (19) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (20) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good)
> (21) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (22) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (23) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
> (24) Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character)
> (25)t Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (25)t Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Blade (good not great), Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book).
> 
> Note: Thor is off the list both movies sucked balls. Amazing Spiderman 2 ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me. I never saw Kickass, so I left it off. I don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good. While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good. I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising. Batman vs Superman sucked from beginning to end.



If you include The Crow, I'd have to think about putting it at #1.  I still love that movie and just watched it a couple of weeks ago, still holds up.

Batman Begins was too 'Hollywood' in the second half to go that high on the list.

Spiderman 2 is one of the most overrated comic book movies ever.  "Look at this giant, glowing thing completely exposed on my back!  If anything happened to that, it would be a disaster!"  

I'd put the Tim Burton Batman higher on the list.  Although it's not as good today, it was such an incredible movie at the time it deserves a spot for how big a deal it was.

Blade was better than Darkman, the first Cap, or any of the Punisher movies (sadly).

Move the first Cap and Incredible Hulk down or off the list, along with Darkman.

I'd put my top 5 more like 1. The Crow   2. The Dark Knight   3. Guardians of the Galaxy   4. The Avengers   5. Captain America: The Winter Soldier

I generally wouldn't include The Crow in a list like this, despite its comic book heritage.  It isn't a super hero kind of movie really.

Kick Ass was a good movie.  Hit Girl stole the show and made it lots of fun.  It deserves a spot.

Again, Spiderman 2 is overrated.    None of the Raimi Spiderman movies were that good, although the first was OK despite Willem Defoe's overacted Goblin.

ChrisL is right, the first Iron Man probably deserves a spot as well.


----------



## IsaacNewton

I'm not a big watcher of 'superhero' movies, a little too fake and way too over-the-top these days, but Heath Ledger as The Joker stands out. As I don't watch many of these type movies I was reluctant to rent The Dark Knight and even after I did it sat on top of the tv for a week as I wasn't really interested. I hadn't seen the first one and haven't seen the third one (which actually looks good as well). But I watched it finally and the movie itself was very good. Ledger though, as the Joker, was one of those performances where you understand what genius and master in a profession is. When he won the Oscar for supporting actor in 2009 I hadn't seen the movie and thought it just a nod because of his untimely death. Wrong! That guy was a brilliant actor. What a loss, we lost out on at least another 2-3 movies with that incredible character.


Many give credit for inspiration for the Joker to Tom Waits


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> I liked Iron Man with Robert Downey Jr.  That was a really good movie!



It kicked off MCU


----------



## GHook93

2aguy said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revising my list 25:
> (1) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best)
> (2) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch).
> (3) Captain America 3 (Great story and great pulling together all the characters - loved it
> (4) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, but the trailer from Batman vs Superman looks good)
> (5) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations
> (6) Deadpool (Funny and awesome)
> (7) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it.)
> (8) Avengers (yes I liked the original better than the sequel)
> (9) Spiderman 2 (After watching the Amazing Spiderman 2, it made me appreciate the Toby McGuire Spiderman more. Amazing Spiderman 2 was horrendous and ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 in my eyes).
> (10) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role
> (11) Avengers 2 (was still great)
> (12) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
> (13) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (14) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (15) Xmen (Ditto)
> (16) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (17) Antman (Paul Rudd seemed like a bad choice, but he nailed the role)
> (18) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (19) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (20) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good)
> (21) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (22) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (23) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
> (24) Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character)
> (25)t Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (25)t Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Blade (good not great), Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book).
> 
> Note: Thor is off the list both movies sucked balls. Amazing Spiderman 2 ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me. I never saw Kickass, so I left it off. I don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good. While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good. I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising. Batman vs Superman sucked from beginning to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade.......this was a movie that some of these movies should pay attention to.......you had a black guy in a black costume..which would, in any other hero movie, be a disaster for being able to see the fight scenes......this was a huge problem in the Batman movies, in particular the Michael Keaton movies.  The black Batman Costume in night time settings made it impossible to see the action...then you add the extremely close up camera shots and it was movement without definition.........
> 
> Blade changed that....the very beginning, and awesome, fight in the slaughter house...every scene with Wesley Snipes was back lit........and you could see everything that was happening.  So a black guy, in a black costume didn't hide any of the action.........
> 
> You should see Kick Ass...it is a really good movie...the language of the girl is off putting but the story is one of the best.....it lends drama to the action....
Click to expand...


I don't remember that being an issue in the Keaton Batman. 

I heard kickass was good I need to download it


----------



## GHook93

2aguy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revising my list 25:
> (1) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best)
> (2) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch).
> (3) Captain America 3 (Great story and great pulling together all the characters - loved it
> (4) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, but the trailer from Batman vs Superman looks good)
> (5) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations
> (6) Deadpool (Funny and awesome)
> (7) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it.)
> (8) Avengers (yes I liked the original better than the sequel)
> (9) Spiderman 2 (After watching the Amazing Spiderman 2, it made me appreciate the Toby McGuire Spiderman more. Amazing Spiderman 2 was horrendous and ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 in my eyes).
> (10) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role
> (11) Avengers 2 (was still great)
> (12) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
> (13) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (14) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (15) Xmen (Ditto)
> (16) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (17) Antman (Paul Rudd seemed like a bad choice, but he nailed the role)
> (18) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (19) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (20) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good)
> (21) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (22) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (23) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
> (24) Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character)
> (25)t Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (25)t Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Blade (good not great), Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book).
> 
> Note: Thor is off the list both movies sucked balls. Amazing Spiderman 2 ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me. I never saw Kickass, so I left it off. I don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good. While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good. I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising. Batman vs Superman sucked from beginning to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only liked the first Blade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....it was really good...the other ones...not so much.......
Click to expand...


Snipes was picture perfect for the role and made a great hero, but I just didn't like the plots of the 3


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revising my list 25:
> (1) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best)
> (2) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch).
> (3) Captain America 3 (Great story and great pulling together all the characters - loved it
> (4) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, but the trailer from Batman vs Superman looks good)
> (5) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations
> (6) Deadpool (Funny and awesome)
> (7) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it.)
> (8) Avengers (yes I liked the original better than the sequel)
> (9) Spiderman 2 (After watching the Amazing Spiderman 2, it made me appreciate the Toby McGuire Spiderman more. Amazing Spiderman 2 was horrendous and ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 in my eyes).
> (10) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role
> (11) Avengers 2 (was still great)
> (12) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
> (13) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (14) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (15) Xmen (Ditto)
> (16) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (17) Antman (Paul Rudd seemed like a bad choice, but he nailed the role)
> (18) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (19) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (20) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good)
> (21) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (22) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (23) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
> (24) Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character)
> (25)t Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (25)t Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Blade (good not great), Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book).
> 
> Note: Thor is off the list both movies sucked balls. Amazing Spiderman 2 ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me. I never saw Kickass, so I left it off. I don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good. While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good. I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising. Batman vs Superman sucked from beginning to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you include The Crow, I'd have to think about putting it at #1.  I still love that movie and just watched it a couple of weeks ago, still holds up.
> 
> Batman Begins was too 'Hollywood' in the second half to go that high on the list.
> 
> Spiderman 2 is one of the most overrated comic book movies ever.  "Look at this giant, glowing thing completely exposed on my back!  If anything happened to that, it would be a disaster!"
> 
> I'd put the Tim Burton Batman higher on the list.  Although it's not as good today, it was such an incredible movie at the time it deserves a spot for how big a deal it was.
> 
> Blade was better than Darkman, the first Cap, or any of the Punisher movies (sadly).
> 
> Move the first Cap and Incredible Hulk down or off the list, along with Darkman.
> 
> I'd put my top 5 more like 1. The Crow   2. The Dark Knight   3. Guardians of the Galaxy   4. The Avengers   5. Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> 
> I generally wouldn't include The Crow in a list like this, despite its comic book heritage.  It isn't a super hero kind of movie really.
> 
> Kick Ass was a good movie.  Hit Girl stole the show and made it lots of fun.  It deserves a spot.
> 
> Again, Spiderman 2 is overrated.    None of the Raimi Spiderman movies were that good, although the first was OK despite Willem Defoe's overacted Goblin.
> 
> ChrisL is right, the first Iron Man probably deserves a spot as well.
Click to expand...


With the Crow I just didn't like the invincibility factor until the end. I have Ironman at 10. You didn't like Spiderman 2, it was great in my opinion, but I collected the comic as a kid.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revising my list 25:
> (1) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best)
> (2) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch).
> (3) Captain America 3 (Great story and great pulling together all the characters - loved it
> (4) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, but the trailer from Batman vs Superman looks good)
> (5) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations
> (6) Deadpool (Funny and awesome)
> (7) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it.)
> (8) Avengers (yes I liked the original better than the sequel)
> (9) Spiderman 2 (After watching the Amazing Spiderman 2, it made me appreciate the Toby McGuire Spiderman more. Amazing Spiderman 2 was horrendous and ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 in my eyes).
> (10) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role
> (11) Avengers 2 (was still great)
> (12) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
> (13) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (14) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (15) Xmen (Ditto)
> (16) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (17) Antman (Paul Rudd seemed like a bad choice, but he nailed the role)
> (18) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (19) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (20) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good)
> (21) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (22) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (23) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
> (24) Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character)
> (25)t Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (25)t Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Blade (good not great), Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book).
> 
> Note: Thor is off the list both movies sucked balls. Amazing Spiderman 2 ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me. I never saw Kickass, so I left it off. I don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good. While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good. I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising. Batman vs Superman sucked from beginning to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you include The Crow, I'd have to think about putting it at #1.  I still love that movie and just watched it a couple of weeks ago, still holds up.
> 
> Batman Begins was too 'Hollywood' in the second half to go that high on the list.
> 
> Spiderman 2 is one of the most overrated comic book movies ever.  "Look at this giant, glowing thing completely exposed on my back!  If anything happened to that, it would be a disaster!"
> 
> I'd put the Tim Burton Batman higher on the list.  Although it's not as good today, it was such an incredible movie at the time it deserves a spot for how big a deal it was.
> 
> Blade was better than Darkman, the first Cap, or any of the Punisher movies (sadly).
> 
> Move the first Cap and Incredible Hulk down or off the list, along with Darkman.
> 
> I'd put my top 5 more like 1. The Crow   2. The Dark Knight   3. Guardians of the Galaxy   4. The Avengers   5. Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> 
> I generally wouldn't include The Crow in a list like this, despite its comic book heritage.  It isn't a super hero kind of movie really.
> 
> Kick Ass was a good movie.  Hit Girl stole the show and made it lots of fun.  It deserves a spot.
> 
> Again, Spiderman 2 is overrated.    None of the Raimi Spiderman movies were that good, although the first was OK despite Willem Defoe's overacted Goblin.
> 
> ChrisL is right, the first Iron Man probably deserves a spot as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the Crow I just didn't like the invincibility factor until the end. I have Ironman at 10. You didn't like Spiderman 2, it was great in my opinion, but I collected the comic as a kid.
Click to expand...


Not sure how I missed Iron Man at 10.  

The Raimi Spiderman movies were too......well, Raimi.  I don't think Evil Dead and Spiderman mix well.  Plus, so cheesy!  I also thought Garfield was a better Spidey than Maguire.

The Crow was a supernatural revenge story, he's invincible so he can finish getting revenge!    I think it just was one of those movies that happened to get everything right; the actors, script, music, it all clicked.  They tried to recapture it in the second movie and it was a total failure.


----------



## ChrisL

I thought the Spidermans were okay.  I mean, I didn't hate them.  Not something I would watch again though.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> I thought the Spidermans were okay.  I mean, I didn't hate them.  Not something I would watch again though.



Except for the third one, they weren't terrible.  My problem is that Spiderman 2, in particular, is often looked at as one of, if not the, best comic book based movies.  Even at the time I found that ridiculous, and it's more so with the good movies that have come out since.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Spidermans were okay.  I mean, I didn't hate them.  Not something I would watch again though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the third one, they weren't terrible.  My problem is that Spiderman 2, in particular, is often looked at as one of, if not the, best comic book based movies.  Even at the time I found that ridiculous, and it's more so with the good movies that have come out since.
Click to expand...


I really like that new series, Preacher!  That show blows my mind!    Have you watched it?


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Spidermans were okay.  I mean, I didn't hate them.  Not something I would watch again though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the third one, they weren't terrible.  My problem is that Spiderman 2, in particular, is often looked at as one of, if not the, best comic book based movies.  Even at the time I found that ridiculous, and it's more so with the good movies that have come out since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like that new series, Preacher!  That show blows my mind!    Have you watched it?
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's pretty good.  I've read the comic, though, so it's probably a very different experience for me, even though the show deviates a lot.


----------



## Harry Dresden

yea i have been watching Preacher too....i was pleasantly surprised....


----------



## GHook93

Revising my list 25:
(1) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch).
(2) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best)(
(3) Deadpool (Funny and awesome - it is a one of it's kind)
(4) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations
(5) Captain America 3 (Great story and great pulling together all the characters - loved it
(6) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, but the trailer from Batman vs Superman looks good)
(7) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it.)
(8) Avengers (yes I liked the original better than the sequel)
(9) Spiderman 2 (After watching the Amazing Spiderman 2, it made me appreciate the Toby McGuire Spiderman more. Amazing Spiderman 2 was horrendous and ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 in my eyes).
(10) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role
(11) Avengers 2 (was still great)
(12) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
(13) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
(14) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
(15) Xmen (Ditto)
(16) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
(17) Antman (Paul Rudd seemed like a bad choice, but he nailed the role)
(18) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
(19) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
(20) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good) 
(21) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
(22) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
(23) Dr Strange (I loved the movie, but I am one of those people who think they ruined the Ancient One and that lowered it in my eyes)
(24) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
(25)t Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character)
(25)t Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
(25)t Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)

Honorable Mentions: Blade (good not great), Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book).

Noticable left off:
Thor: the lmboth movies sucked balls. 
Amazing Spiderman: the 2nd ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me.
Kicked: never saw Kickass, so I left it off. 
Hellboy: l don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good. 
F4: While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good.
Dark Knight Rising: I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising. 
BvS: Batman vs Superman sucked from beginning to end.
Suicide Squad: Fucking horrible. Weak characters and god awful plot. The climax suck and the constant Joker side plot took away from the movie and was pointless and the Joker escape was beyond retarded. Jared Leto's Joker was a disgrace. Batman also looked like shit in the movie. Another zero for DCEU.
XMen 3: Everyone agrees this one sucks.
XMen: Age of Apocalypse: Horrible story. Too many side stories. Mystic is a villain not hero they are ruining her.  Cyclops was the older brother why change it? The movie was the worst of XMen.

Soon to be on the list:
(1) Spiderman Homecoming: They have the perfect Spiderman. I trust the MCU. Spiderman in Highschool is always where it should begin. RDJ's Ironman makes every superhero movie he is in better (other than IM 2 & 3).
(2) Black Panther: Great actor and great character. The Winter soldier will help make it awesome.
(3) Thor 3: Despite the first 2 Thor movies fall flat, something about a Thor and Hulk buddy movie sounds great to me.
(4) Guardians of the Galaxy 2: The first one was a pleasant surprise. I am confident this will be awesome.
(5) Incrediables 2: One of my favorite cartoons ever. Pixar also rarely misses.
(6) Logan: Great storyline and the R rating is what a Wolverine movie should be. It will be upsetting to see someone else as Wolverine.



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Moonglow

Incredibles 2 is not going to be released until 2018..


----------



## GHook93

Moonglow said:


> Incredibles 2 is not going to be released until 2018..



So it will make my list eventually!

This one should have been made a while ago, but glad it is on the docket 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

I tried to find out when Preacher would be returning, but I can't seem to find a specific date or month.  It just says it will return in 2017.


----------



## GHook93

Updated top 30

(1) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch - still the king by which I judge all other superhero movies)
(2) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best. Also nice that a SH movie can be serious)
(3) Deadpool (Funny and awesome - it is a one of it's kind. Nailed the character)
(4) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations.)
(5) Captain America 3 (Great story and great pulling together all the characters - loved it)
(6) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, it revived Batman)
(7) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role. Good story, great action, awesome villain. Had it all)
(8) Avengers (it was considered a risky venture, but it was pure gold. The actors all had great chemistry and the end fight scene still might be the best of all the MCU)
(9) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it. Had the most epic fight scenes of any movie)
(10) Thor 3 (best superhero movie? No but the characters were awesome: talking Hulk Valkeryie, Korg, Hella and Grandmaster and it lived up to the funny tag)
(11) Spiderman 2 (I might be one of the view but I thought Homecoming was a big let down. I didn’t like the action sequences and I thought I it was anticlimactic. Spider-Man 2 is still best Spider-Man movie)
(12) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
(13) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
(14) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
(15) Xmen (Ditto)
(16) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
(17) Antman (Paul Rudd seemed like a bad choice, but he nailed the role; stole the show in CA3)
(18) GoG 2 (Captured a lot of what made the first one great. Got slow at times and not the best ending. But still a very good movie)
(19) Spider-Man Homecoming (Holland is probably the best Spider-Man actor and he nailed the role in CA3, but I thought this movie was a little of a let down. The villain was awesome and the fat kid side kick was superb)
(20) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
(21) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good) 
(22) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
(23) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it. The end scene were he takes out the bad guys is awesome. Looking forward to the sequel)
(24) Dr Strange (I loved the movie, but I am one of those people who think they ruined the Ancient One and that lowered it in my eyes - his cameo in Thor 3 was pure gold)
(25) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
(26) Avengers 2 (was still great)
(27) Wonder Woman (Great in many ways and I loved the WWI theme, but I thought the end fight was anticlimactic and that took away from the movie)
(28) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was under-rated - although Ruffalo is a million times better than Norton - not great but good)
(29) Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character - although like DD, I think the Netflix’s version will be the best. He was awesome in DD)
(30)t Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way
(30)t Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)

Honorable Mentions: Blade (good not great the others on the list are better) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book)
Logan (I didn’t hate this movie, but I didn’t really like it. Moved like molasses and got very boring at times)

Noticable left off:
Thor 1&2: both movies sucked balls. 
Amazing Spiderman: the 2nd ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me.
Kickass: never saw Kickass, so I left it off. 
Hellboy: l don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good. 
F4: While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good. 
Dark Knight Rising: I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising. 
BvS: Batman vs Superman sucked from beginning to end.
Suicide Squad: Fucking horrible. Weak characters and god awful plot. The climax suck and the constant Joker side plot took away from the movie and was pointless and the Joker escape was beyond retarded. Jared Leto's Joker was a disgrace. Batman also looked like shit in the movie. Another zero for DCEU.
XMen 3: Everyone agrees this one sucks.
XMen: Age of Apocalypse: Horrible story. Too many side stories. Mystic is a villain not hero they are ruining her.  Cyclops was the older brother why change it? The movie was the worst of XMen.


From my previous post
Soon to be on the list:
(1) (yep) Spiderman Homecoming: They have the perfect Spiderman. I trust the MCU. Spiderman in Highschool is always where it should begin. RDJ's Ironman makes every superhero movie he is in better (other than IM 2 & 3).
(2) (the trailers look good) Black Panther: Great actor and great character. The Winter soldier will help make it awesome.
(3) (yep) Thor 3: Despite the first 2 Thor movies fall flat, something about a Thor and Hulk buddy movie sounds great to me.
(4) (yep) Guardians of the Galaxy 2: The first one was a pleasant surprise. I am confident this will be awesome.
(5) Incrediables 2: One of my favorite cartoons ever. Pixar also rarely misses.
(6) (Nope - too boring) Logan: Great storyline and the R rating is what a Wolverine movie should be. It will be upsetting to see someone else as Wolverine.





Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Dark Knight is probably the best superhero movie of all time. And yes, the Joker stole the show.

  What about "superhero" comedies?

Hilarious show... "Super"


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dark Knight is probably the best superhero movie of all time. And yes, the Joker stole the show.
> 
> What about "superhero" comedies?
> 
> Hilarious show... "Super"



Lol I don’t know what that is but it is pretty funny. Love the tackling the theft into the wheel chair bound woman.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem

GHook93 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Knight is probably the best superhero movie of all time. And yes, the Joker stole the show.
> 
> What about "superhero" comedies?
> 
> Hilarious show... "Super"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I don’t know what that is but it is pretty funny. Love the tackling the theft into the wheel chair bound woman.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


It's a movie called simply - "Super"....it is hilarious.


----------



## Synthaholic

GHook93 said:


> Updated top 30
> 
> (1) Captain America 2 (The movie was great from being to end and the story was top notch - still the king by which I judge all other superhero movies)
> (2) The Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show - Still the best. Also nice that a SH movie can be serious)
> (3) Deadpool (Funny and awesome - it is a one of it's kind. Nailed the character)
> (4) Guardians of the Galaxy (I loved this movie and I had low expectations.)
> (5) Captain America 3 (Great story and great pulling together all the characters - loved it)
> (6) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice, it revived Batman)
> (7) Ironman (the movie that really kicked off the superhero revival. RDJ captured the role. Good story, great action, awesome villain. Had it all)
> (8) Avengers (it was considered a risky venture, but it was pure gold. The actors all had great chemistry and the end fight scene still might be the best of all the MCU)
> (9) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie. I don't get why so many people hated it. Had the most epic fight scenes of any movie)
> (10) Thor 3 (best superhero movie? No but the characters were awesome: talking Hulk Valkeryie, Korg, Hella and Grandmaster and it lived up to the funny tag)
> (11) Spiderman 2 (I might be one of the view but I thought Homecoming was a big let down. I didn’t like the action sequences and I thought I it was anticlimactic. Spider-Man 2 is still best Spider-Man movie)
> (12) Xmen Days of Future Past (They did good on a classic comic story and did a good job of reversing the damage done by X3)
> (13) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (14) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (15) Xmen (Ditto)
> (16) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (17) Antman (Paul Rudd seemed like a bad choice, but he nailed the role; stole the show in CA3)
> (18) GoG 2 (Captured a lot of what made the first one great. Got slow at times and not the best ending. But still a very good movie)
> (19) Spider-Man Homecoming (Holland is probably the best Spider-Man actor and he nailed the role in CA3, but I thought this movie was a little of a let down. The villain was awesome and the fat kid side kick was superb)
> (20) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (21) The Wolverine (Thank god for this movie, because the first Wolverine was so bad. He was my favorite superhero growing up and this movie was pretty good)
> (22) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (23) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it. The end scene were he takes out the bad guys is awesome. Looking forward to the sequel)
> (24) Dr Strange (I loved the movie, but I am one of those people who think they ruined the Ancient One and that lowered it in my eyes - his cameo in Thor 3 was pure gold)
> (25) XMen First Class (very good prequel).
> (26) Avengers 2 (was still great)
> (27) Wonder Woman (Great in many ways and I loved the WWI theme, but I thought the end fight was anticlimactic and that took away from the movie)
> (28) Incredible Hulk/Ed Norton (It was under-rated - although Ruffalo is a million times better than Norton - not great but good)
> (29) Punisher War Zone (this was the most recent one and it was great. Very true to the character - although like DD, I think the Netflix’s version will be the best. He was awesome in DD)
> (30)t Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way
> (30)t Darkman (I forgot about this one on the original list. I loved this movie.)
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Blade (good not great the others on the list are better) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.). Crow (was very good and well casted with the son of Bruce Lee, but the others were better in my book)
> Logan (I didn’t hate this movie, but I didn’t really like it. Moved like molasses and got very boring at times)
> 
> Noticable left off:
> Thor 1&2: both movies sucked balls.
> Amazing Spiderman: the 2nd ruined Amazing Spiderman 1 for me.
> Kickass: never saw Kickass, so I left it off.
> Hellboy: l don't see the appeal to Hellboy, I thought both movies weren't that good.
> F4: While I kind of enjoyed Fantastic Four (the first one) it wasn't that good.
> Dark Knight Rising: I might be one of the few, but I didn't like Dark Night Rising.
> BvS: Batman vs Superman sucked from beginning to end.
> Suicide Squad: Fucking horrible. Weak characters and god awful plot. The climax suck and the constant Joker side plot took away from the movie and was pointless and the Joker escape was beyond retarded. Jared Leto's Joker was a disgrace. Batman also looked like shit in the movie. Another zero for DCEU.
> XMen 3: Everyone agrees this one sucks.
> XMen: Age of Apocalypse: Horrible story. Too many side stories. Mystic is a villain not hero they are ruining her.  Cyclops was the older brother why change it? The movie was the worst of XMen.
> 
> 
> From my previous post
> Soon to be on the list:
> (1) (yep) Spiderman Homecoming: They have the perfect Spiderman. I trust the MCU. Spiderman in Highschool is always where it should begin. RDJ's Ironman makes every superhero movie he is in better (other than IM 2 & 3).
> (2) (the trailers look good) Black Panther: Great actor and great character. The Winter soldier will help make it awesome.
> (3) (yep) Thor 3: Despite the first 2 Thor movies fall flat, something about a Thor and Hulk buddy movie sounds great to me.
> (4) (yep) Guardians of the Galaxy 2: The first one was a pleasant surprise. I am confident this will be awesome.
> (5) Incrediables 2: One of my favorite cartoons ever. Pixar also rarely misses.
> (6) (Nope - too boring) Logan: Great storyline and the R rating is what a Wolverine movie should be. It will be upsetting to see someone else as Wolverine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


You put a lot of work into that, GHook93.  I agree with a lot but not all.

I liked X-Men: Apocalypse.
I really liked Logan.
I also liked the Wolverine:Origin movie because Liev Schrieber can do no wrong.
You left off F4: Silver Surfer, which was passable.

You left off the re-booted F4, which I did not like.
You left off Green Lantern, which I kind of liked. GL was one of my favorites as a kid, and while the movie wasn't great the casting of Mark Strong was brilliant. One of the best superhero casting moves ever, and that's saying something when you think of Hugh Jackman, Patrick Stewart, Chris Hemsworth, and a few others.  Strong was the perfect Sinestro.
You left off Daredevil. I know everyone hates it. I don't. I thought the effects from DD's perspective were good, and Colin Ferrell was a blast. Maybe my favorite villain from all of the superhero movies, except for Ledger's Joker.
Batman vs. Superman was a letdown for me. Mostly because of Eisenberg's Lex Luthor, which was totally off the mark - Luthor's not a crazy person. But Wonder Woman's appearance redeems it a bit.
You left off the sequels to the Keaton Batman. Thank you for that!


----------



## Synthaholic

I'd also say that while Superman Returns was not a good movie, I thought Brandon Routh was a very good Superman.  He looked the part, and wasn't musclebound, which is not a necessary look for Superman.  he doesn't get his strength from his muscles.


----------



## Synthaholic

I still have an incredible comic book collection from the 1970s, and 1960s.  You know those long cardboard comic boxes that you see in comic stores?  I have 8 or 10 of them, fully packed.  All in plastic, with backing boards.  At least 80% of them are in mint or near mint condition.  Some of my prized ones are

Hulk #181 - the very first Wolverine appearance, which I've seen sell on eBay for $5,000.

Hawkman #1

Captain America #100 (which is #1 of the re-boot from the 1960s)

Champions #1-20-something

Howard the Duck #1- 20 or 30 something

Peter Parker, The Spectacular Spider-Man #1- the 100+

I have a whole bunch of runs starting with issue #1:

Man-Thing
OMAC (One Man Army Corp - Jack Kirby)
SpiderWoman
Ms. Marvel

I'm drawing a blank on others, but there are a lot!  And a lot of them didn't last long, but I have them.

I had the Spider-Man that featured the first appearance of Punisher but I sold it.

I have X-Men from about #80 through the end of the 1970s.  #150 or higher.  I forget.  I sold Giant-Size X-Men #1, which was worth some money.  I also have some very early X-Men, like #10 or so.  Same with early Daredevil.

I have VERY long runs of:

Daredevil
Spider-Man
Hulk
Avengers
Defenders
Superman
Batman
Flash
Action Comics (Superman)
Detective Comics (Batman)
Green Lantern
Iron Man
X-Men
Justice League
Thor

It's quite a collection.  I'm sure I'm forgetting some key comics.

I have some odd collectables, too.  The Alice Cooper and Kiss appearances - I forget which comics.  I have the large format Superman vs. Spider-Man crossover.  I have a collection of about 20 really old Classics Illustrated, like Hunchback of Notre Dame, that my father had as a kid, but they're not in the best of shape.

I would love to sell them all.  They are probably worth at least $20,000.


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> I still have an incredible comic book collection from the 1970s, and 1960s.  You know those long cardboard comic boxes that you see in comic stores?  I have 8 or 10 of them, fully packed.  All in plastic, with backing boards.  At least 80% of them are in mint or near mint condition.  Some of my prized ones are
> 
> Hulk #181 - the very first Wolverine appearance, which I've seen sell on eBay for $5,000.
> 
> Hawkman #1
> 
> Captain America #100 (which is #1 of the re-boot from the 1960s)
> 
> Champions #1-20-something
> 
> Howard the Duck #1- 20 or 30 something
> 
> Peter Parker, The Spectacular Spider-Man #1- the 100+
> 
> I have a whole bunch of runs starting with issue #1:
> 
> Man-Thing
> OMAC (One Man Army Corp - Jack Kirby)
> SpiderWoman
> Ms. Marvel
> 
> I'm drawing a blank on others, but there are a lot!  And a lot of them didn't last long, but I have them.
> 
> I had the Spider-Man that featured the first appearance of Punisher but I sold it.
> 
> I have X-Men from about #80 through the end of the 1970s.  #150 or higher.  I forget.  I sold Giant-Size X-Men #1, which was worth some money.  I also have some very early X-Men, like #10 or so.  Same with early Daredevil.
> 
> I have VERY long runs of:
> 
> Daredevil
> Spider-Man
> Hulk
> Avengers
> Defenders
> Superman
> Batman
> Flash
> Action Comics (Superman)
> Detective Comics (Batman)
> Green Lantern
> Iron Man
> X-Men
> Justice League
> Thor
> 
> It's quite a collection.  I'm sure I'm forgetting some key comics.
> 
> I have some odd collectables, too.  The Alice Cooper and Kiss appearances - I forget which comics.  I have the large format Superman vs. Spider-Man crossover.  I have a collection of about 20 really old Classics Illustrated, like Hunchback of Notre Dame, that my father had as a kid, but they're not in the best of shape.
> 
> I would love to sell them all.  They are probably worth at least $20,000.



So many of those older comics are just terrible.    I suppose I can understand young children enjoying them, but I'm glad comics grew to include adult readers.


----------



## Synthaholic

I think the 1970s are the best decade in comics.  I'm glad I stopped collecting in 1979 because the 1980s sucked.  I took a look at titles like Spawn and hated them.  The 1960s was good for introducing characters but the artwork and dialogue was not good.


----------



## Synthaholic

One more thought: Although Robert Downey, Jr. is a hoot as Iron Man, and looks very much like Tony Stark, the personality is all wrong.  In the comics Tony Stark is a very serious character. Not a smart-ass quipster.  So that has always bothered me.


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> One more thought: Although Robert Downey, Jr. is a hoot as Iron Man, and looks very much like Tony Stark, the personality is all wrong.  In the comics Tony Stark is a very serious character. Not a smart-ass quipster.  So that has always bothered me.



Not anymore, he isn't.


----------



## sakinago

GHook93 said:


> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);



Sorry not the biggest fan of your list. 
I can agree maybe on dark knight so. 
1. Dark knight
2. Winter soldier, freaking awesome movie. On top of great action scenes (the elevator scene might be the best ever), the classic archetypes woven together, as well as the reflection of our society today (based with a little bit of reality) was just beautiful. Capt. America representing a principle based values, vs Nick Furry representing interest based values with good intentions, and hydra representing interested based values taken to its darkest conclusion, a relic of a dark passed that has latched on and grown in power by leeching off of the Nick Furry interest based values with good intentions. Winter soldier definitely belongs in top 2 IMHO. 
3) Itd probably have to be avengers (just a fun well made movie) 
4)Logan
5)Iron Man (set this whole new age of SH movies off) 
6)Batman begins 
7)Guardians of the galaxy (so much fun) 
8)Doctor Strange 
9) Man of Steel
10) Civil war (it has grown on me, but this can be interchanged with other SH movies, don’t feel too strongly about it)


----------



## Montrovant

sakinago said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not the biggest fan of your list.
> I can agree maybe on dark knight so.
> 1. Dark knight
> 2. Winter soldier, freaking awesome movie. On top of great action scenes (the elevator scene might be the best ever), the classic archetypes woven together, as well as the reflection of our society today (based with a little bit of reality) was just beautiful. Capt. America representing a principle based values, vs Nick Furry representing interest based values with good intentions, and hydra representing interested based values taken to its darkest conclusion, a relic of a dark passed that has latched on and grown in power by leeching off of the Nick Furry interest based values with good intentions. Winter soldier definitely belongs in top 2 IMHO.
> 3) Itd probably have to be avengers (just a fun well made movie)
> 4)Logan
> 5)Iron Man (set this whole new age of SH movies off)
> 6)Batman begins
> 7)Guardians of the galaxy (so much fun)
> 8)Doctor Strange
> 9) Man of Steel
> 10) Civil war (it has grown on me, but this can be interchanged with other SH movies, don’t feel too strongly about it)
Click to expand...


Ack, no.  Take Doctor Strange off of that list.  What a strangely unoriginal movie.  So much possibility when introducing magic to the MCU, and they seemingly just wanted to make another cookie-cutter superhero movie.

Winter Soldier is definitely a good movie, but I can never get past the idea that a few hovercarriers with essentially large Gatling guns can target millions of people around the world.  That was just extremely lazy writing.  I have no problem with that in the top 10, but 2 is too high.

Logan was good, but not great.  The movie was actually a bit disappointing after the amazing trailers.

I'd put GotG ahead of most of the movies on this list.  I would probably keep DK at 1, then put the GotG, Civil War, and Avengers in the next three spots, and I'm not sure in what order.

Doctor Strange and Man of Steel would not make the top 10.  Nor would Batman Begins, which did not have an impressive second half.

Like GHook, I might put X-Men 2 on the list.  And I would put The Crow in the top 5 if it counts for the list.  Despite its age, I can still watch and love that movie.  I can't say what it is about the movie that made it work, as every other Crow movie was garbage, but it is one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Lewdog

Synthaholic said:


> I still have an incredible comic book collection from the 1970s, and 1960s.  You know those long cardboard comic boxes that you see in comic stores?  I have 8 or 10 of them, fully packed.  All in plastic, with backing boards.  At least 80% of them are in mint or near mint condition.  Some of my prized ones are
> 
> Hulk #181 - the very first Wolverine appearance, which I've seen sell on eBay for $5,000.
> 
> Hawkman #1
> 
> Captain America #100 (which is #1 of the re-boot from the 1960s)
> 
> Champions #1-20-something
> 
> Howard the Duck #1- 20 or 30 something
> 
> Peter Parker, The Spectacular Spider-Man #1- the 100+
> 
> I have a whole bunch of runs starting with issue #1:
> 
> Man-Thing
> OMAC (One Man Army Corp - Jack Kirby)
> SpiderWoman
> Ms. Marvel
> 
> I'm drawing a blank on others, but there are a lot!  And a lot of them didn't last long, but I have them.
> 
> I had the Spider-Man that featured the first appearance of Punisher but I sold it.
> 
> I have X-Men from about #80 through the end of the 1970s.  #150 or higher.  I forget.  I sold Giant-Size X-Men #1, which was worth some money.  I also have some very early X-Men, like #10 or so.  Same with early Daredevil.
> 
> I have VERY long runs of:
> 
> Daredevil
> Spider-Man
> Hulk
> Avengers
> Defenders
> Superman
> Batman
> Flash
> Action Comics (Superman)
> Detective Comics (Batman)
> Green Lantern
> Iron Man
> X-Men
> Justice League
> Thor
> 
> It's quite a collection.  I'm sure I'm forgetting some key comics.
> 
> I have some odd collectables, too.  The Alice Cooper and Kiss appearances - I forget which comics.  I have the large format Superman vs. Spider-Man crossover.  I have a collection of about 20 really old Classics Illustrated, like Hunchback of Notre Dame, that my father had as a kid, but they're not in the best of shape.
> 
> I would love to sell them all.  They are probably worth at least $20,000.




Oh man... you need to spend the money to get some of your comics graded.  Hulk #181 graded very high can pay for a new car.

I posted on here a book I picked up recently signed by Stan Lee, Rob Liefeld, and Todd McFarlane and it is worth almost a grand.  It's The New Mutants #87 first appearance of Cable.

One book you might want to look for in your collection is Iron Man #55.  It is red hot right now.  It is the first appearance of Thanos and Drax the Destroyer.  I'd love to get my hands on that one.  A good graded one is a couple thousand.


----------



## Lewdog

Montrovant said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not the biggest fan of your list.
> I can agree maybe on dark knight so.
> 1. Dark knight
> 2. Winter soldier, freaking awesome movie. On top of great action scenes (the elevator scene might be the best ever), the classic archetypes woven together, as well as the reflection of our society today (based with a little bit of reality) was just beautiful. Capt. America representing a principle based values, vs Nick Furry representing interest based values with good intentions, and hydra representing interested based values taken to its darkest conclusion, a relic of a dark passed that has latched on and grown in power by leeching off of the Nick Furry interest based values with good intentions. Winter soldier definitely belongs in top 2 IMHO.
> 3) Itd probably have to be avengers (just a fun well made movie)
> 4)Logan
> 5)Iron Man (set this whole new age of SH movies off)
> 6)Batman begins
> 7)Guardians of the galaxy (so much fun)
> 8)Doctor Strange
> 9) Man of Steel
> 10) Civil war (it has grown on me, but this can be interchanged with other SH movies, don’t feel too strongly about it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ack, no.  Take Doctor Strange off of that list.  What a strangely unoriginal movie.  So much possibility when introducing magic to the MCU, and they seemingly just wanted to make another cookie-cutter superhero movie.
> 
> Winter Soldier is definitely a good movie, but I can never get past the idea that a few hovercarriers with essentially large Gatling guns can target millions of people around the world.  That was just extremely lazy writing.  I have no problem with that in the top 10, but 2 is too high.
> 
> Logan was good, but not great.  The movie was actually a bit disappointing after the amazing trailers.
> 
> I'd put GotG ahead of most of the movies on this list.  I would probably keep DK at 1, then put the GotG, Civil War, and Avengers in the next three spots, and I'm not sure in what order.
> 
> Doctor Strange and Man of Steel would not make the top 10.  Nor would Batman Begins, which did not have an impressive second half.
> 
> Like GHook, I might put X-Men 2 on the list.  And I would put The Crow in the top 5 if it counts for the list.  Despite its age, I can still watch and love that movie.  I can't say what it is about the movie that made it work, as every other Crow movie was garbage, but it is one of my favorite movies of all time.
Click to expand...



You guys are leaving off Deadpool.


----------



## Montrovant

Lewdog said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not the biggest fan of your list.
> I can agree maybe on dark knight so.
> 1. Dark knight
> 2. Winter soldier, freaking awesome movie. On top of great action scenes (the elevator scene might be the best ever), the classic archetypes woven together, as well as the reflection of our society today (based with a little bit of reality) was just beautiful. Capt. America representing a principle based values, vs Nick Furry representing interest based values with good intentions, and hydra representing interested based values taken to its darkest conclusion, a relic of a dark passed that has latched on and grown in power by leeching off of the Nick Furry interest based values with good intentions. Winter soldier definitely belongs in top 2 IMHO.
> 3) Itd probably have to be avengers (just a fun well made movie)
> 4)Logan
> 5)Iron Man (set this whole new age of SH movies off)
> 6)Batman begins
> 7)Guardians of the galaxy (so much fun)
> 8)Doctor Strange
> 9) Man of Steel
> 10) Civil war (it has grown on me, but this can be interchanged with other SH movies, don’t feel too strongly about it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ack, no.  Take Doctor Strange off of that list.  What a strangely unoriginal movie.  So much possibility when introducing magic to the MCU, and they seemingly just wanted to make another cookie-cutter superhero movie.
> 
> Winter Soldier is definitely a good movie, but I can never get past the idea that a few hovercarriers with essentially large Gatling guns can target millions of people around the world.  That was just extremely lazy writing.  I have no problem with that in the top 10, but 2 is too high.
> 
> Logan was good, but not great.  The movie was actually a bit disappointing after the amazing trailers.
> 
> I'd put GotG ahead of most of the movies on this list.  I would probably keep DK at 1, then put the GotG, Civil War, and Avengers in the next three spots, and I'm not sure in what order.
> 
> Doctor Strange and Man of Steel would not make the top 10.  Nor would Batman Begins, which did not have an impressive second half.
> 
> Like GHook, I might put X-Men 2 on the list.  And I would put The Crow in the top 5 if it counts for the list.  Despite its age, I can still watch and love that movie.  I can't say what it is about the movie that made it work, as every other Crow movie was garbage, but it is one of my favorite movies of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are leaving off Deadpool.
Click to expand...


Yes, Deadpool would make the top 10.  Amazing what they did with that movie.


----------



## Lewdog

You guys also forgot about Flash Gordan.  A love that cheesy movie.


----------



## Montrovant

Lewdog said:


> You guys also forgot about Flash Gordan.  A love that cheesy movie.



Nowhere near the top 10 for that, but I can still watch that movie and laugh.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Synthaholic

Montrovant said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more thought: Although Robert Downey, Jr. is a hoot as Iron Man, and looks very much like Tony Stark, the personality is all wrong.  In the comics Tony Stark is a very serious character. Not a smart-ass quipster.  So that has always bothered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore, he isn't.
Click to expand...

Is he a jokester in the comics now?  That's disappointing.


----------



## Synthaholic

I think the first X-Men is underrated.


----------



## Lewdog

Synthaholic said:


> I think the first X-Men is underrated.




When I was a kid I used to read Classic X-men instead of the Uncanny X-men.


----------



## Synthaholic

OK, you guys got my curiosity piqued so I pulled a few boxes out.  I have a lot more #1s than I remember:


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

Bad light, bad pics.  Comics are in great shape.

I forgot that I have a bunch of Fantastic Four, too.  And Silver Surfer and Sub-Mariner.


----------



## Synthaholic

I also saw a run, starting with #1, of a title called What If...

Anyone remember that?  It supposed different scenarios. Some were stupid, ie What if Mary Jane Watson had been bit by the spider, etc.  But some were pretty good.


----------



## Synthaholic

To any other collectors:

Do you scotch tape your bags closed or tuck in the top?


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> I also saw a run, starting with #1, of a title called What If...
> 
> Anyone remember that?  It supposed different scenarios. Some were stupid, ie What if Mary Jane Watson had been bit by the spider, etc.  But some were pretty good.



I've read some of the What If? comics.

You've got some cash waiting in your comic boxes.


----------



## Synthaholic

Unfortunately I also found a lot of comics that I never bagged.  Mostly DC.  They're a bit yellowed.


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more thought: Although Robert Downey, Jr. is a hoot as Iron Man, and looks very much like Tony Stark, the personality is all wrong.  In the comics Tony Stark is a very serious character. Not a smart-ass quipster.  So that has always bothered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore, he isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a jokester in the comics now?  That's disappointing.
Click to expand...







Then later, Strange comes back:






It was actually hilarious.


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm also pissed because I remember that I sold Peter Parker #1, so my long run starts at #2.

There was a time in the mid 1980s when I needed some cash, so some good comics went out the door.


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> To any other collectors:
> 
> Do you scotch tape your bags closed or tuck in the top?



Back when I collected comics, I used tape.  I don't know which is better for protecting them.


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> I'm also pissed because I remember that I sold Peter Parker #1, so my long run starts at #2.
> 
> There was a time in the mid 1980s when I needed some cash, so some good comics went out the door.



They wouldn't be worth nearly as much as your comics, but I feel somewhat the same way about my old Magic: The Gathering cards.

I never had particularly valuable comics.  I remember buying Punisher and Wolverine, and some various things here and there.  I did not have anything really old.


----------



## Lewdog

I have some good news and bad news so far.  Some of the comics hasn't aged well in price, and believe it or not a lot of them only books between $10 and $30.  One however is worth a few hundred.  

Want to guess which one?


----------



## Montrovant

Of course, at the moment Tony Stark isn't Iron Man at all. Riri Williams, a teenage girl genius, is Ironheart, and Doctor Doom is actually running around as Iron Man.  Doom has reformed after playing god for a while in the wake of the destruction of the multiverse.  Stark created an AI of himself that is helping Riri Williams, I think.  And Stark himself was in a coma, and has disappeared.

....Yeah, I think that's the story at the moment.


----------



## Montrovant

Lewdog said:


> I have some good news and bad news so far.  Some of the comics hasn't aged well in price, and believe it or not a lot of them only books between $10 and $30.  One however is worth a few hundred.
> 
> Want to guess which one?



It's surprising those aren't worth more, although they aren't the bigger titles.


----------



## Lewdog

Montrovant said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some good news and bad news so far.  Some of the comics hasn't aged well in price, and believe it or not a lot of them only books between $10 and $30.  One however is worth a few hundred.
> 
> Want to guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's surprising those aren't worth more, although they aren't the bigger titles.
Click to expand...


Well I can't find the Defenders one, but I found the rest.


----------



## Lewdog

Nevermind I found the Defenders, but my statement still stands.


----------



## Montrovant

Lewdog said:


> Nevermind I found the Defenders, but my statement still stands.



I thought the GotG might have gone up in price since the movie.  I've never understood what makes some collectibles valuable over others.


----------



## Lewdog

Montrovant said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind I found the Defenders, but my statement still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the GotG might have gone up in price since the movie.  I've never understood what makes some collectibles valuable over others.
Click to expand...



Part of the issue is the first Guardians team is not who is on the current team... and it is part of the "Marvel Presents" series and not an actual run of Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## Synthaholic

Montrovant said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also pissed because I remember that I sold Peter Parker #1, so my long run starts at #2.
> 
> There was a time in the mid 1980s when I needed some cash, so some good comics went out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't be worth nearly as much as your comics, but I feel somewhat the same way about my old Magic: The Gathering cards.
> 
> I never had particularly valuable comics.  I remember buying Punisher and Wolverine, and some various things here and there.  I did not have anything really old.
Click to expand...

I had never heard of those before about 6 months ago, when my chiropractor told me he sold his Gathering cards for $40,000!  He used that to open up his practice.


----------



## Lewdog

I picked up this comic today pretty cheap.  It is a preview comic that is actually the first appearance of Jesse Custer from Preacher.


----------



## Synthaholic

Lewdog said:


> I have some good news and bad news so far.  Some of the comics hasn't aged well in price, and believe it or not a lot of them only books between $10 and $30.  One however is worth a few hundred.
> 
> Want to guess which one?


No clue.  Ms. Marvel?  Captain Marvel?


----------



## Lewdog

Synthaholic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some good news and bad news so far.  Some of the comics hasn't aged well in price, and believe it or not a lot of them only books between $10 and $30.  One however is worth a few hundred.
> 
> Want to guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> No clue.  Ms. Marvel?  Captain Marvel?
Click to expand...



Ms. Marvel.  It has gone up quite a bit since the movie was announced and Brie Larson was given the leading role.


----------



## Synthaholic

Hey, I found it! I thought I sold Peter Parker, but it was in my separate briefcase where I keep my Hulk #181.  I have #180, also.


----------



## Synthaholic

Lewdog said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some good news and bad news so far.  Some of the comics hasn't aged well in price, and believe it or not a lot of them only books between $10 and $30.  One however is worth a few hundred.
> 
> Want to guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> No clue.  Ms. Marvel?  Captain Marvel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Marvel.  It has gone up quite a bit since the movie was announced and Brie Larson was given the leading role.
Click to expand...

Cool!  I have a whole run!

I need to jump on that.  I could have sold my Howard The Duck run for a lot of money before the movie came out.  Now they ain't worth shit.


----------



## Synthaholic

One more.


----------



## Lewdog

Synthaholic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some good news and bad news so far.  Some of the comics hasn't aged well in price, and believe it or not a lot of them only books between $10 and $30.  One however is worth a few hundred.
> 
> Want to guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> No clue.  Ms. Marvel?  Captain Marvel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Marvel.  It has gone up quite a bit since the movie was announced and Brie Larson was given the leading role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool!  I have a whole run!
> 
> I need to jump on that.  I could have sold my Howard The Duck run for a lot of money before the movie came out.  Now they ain't worth shit.
Click to expand...



No, they are kind of worth a little money as he's been in both Guardians movies.


----------



## Lewdog

Synthaholic said:


> Hey, I found it! I thought I sold Peter Parker, but it was in my separate briefcase where I keep my Hulk #181.  I have #180, also.
> 
> View attachment 164237



The Spectacular Spider-man #1 is worth less than that Amazing Spider-man you have.  Do you have ASM #129?  The Hulk 182 is worth hundreds of dollars too.

That X-men #13 is worthless.  

X-men #100 is worth a few hundred.  

Captain America is going to be worth close to a grand or more depending on condition.  So is Hawkman #1.


----------



## Lewdog

Howard the Duck #1 is worth around $50.  

The What if...? comics aren't worth a whole lot.


----------



## Synthaholic

Thank you for all the info, Lewdog!  You've gotten me all hyped about looking into selling these.

There's a comic store not too far away.  I went there last year and described some of my collection.  The guy was really eager to see them and give me a price for the whole lot, even saying "I'll come to your house if that's better for you".  Uh, no.

But I'm afraid I wouldn't get a great deal from a store.

I found a Daredevil #10 that I forgot about, too.  And a fairly early Fantastic Four with Dr. Doom.  #84?


----------



## Lewdog

Synthaholic said:


> Thank you for all the info, Lewdog!  You've gotten me all hyped about looking into selling these.
> 
> There's a comic store not too far away.  I went there last year and described some of my collection.  The guy was really eager to see them and give me a price for the whole lot, even saying "I'll come to your house if that's better for you".  Uh, no.
> 
> But I'm afraid I wouldn't get a great deal from a store.



Trust me... if you spend the extra cash to get them graded you'll get so much more out of them... and there are Facebook groups where you can get more cash out of them than selling to a comic shop.  With Paypal you don't have to worry about getting screwed on the payment either.

Now just find me that Iron Man #55.    Amazing Spider-man first appearance of The Punisher is big bucks.


----------



## Lewdog

Here is the rough price guide for Hulk 181

*Condition* *Raw Value* *Graded Value*
10.0 (GEM MINT) $8,200 $24,600
9.9 (MINT) $7,380 $18,450
9.8 (NEAR MINT/MINT) $6,150 $12,300
9.6 (NEAR MINT+) $4,920 $9,840
9.4 (NEAR MINT) $4,100 $8,200
9.2 (NEAR MINT-) $3,690 $7,380
9.0 (VERY FINE/NEAR MINT) $3,280 $4,920
8.5 (VERY FINE+) $2,870 $4,305
8.0 (VERY FINE) $2,665 $2,665


----------



## Synthaholic

Lewdog said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the info, Lewdog!  You've gotten me all hyped about looking into selling these.
> 
> There's a comic store not too far away.  I went there last year and described some of my collection.  The guy was really eager to see them and give me a price for the whole lot, even saying "I'll come to your house if that's better for you".  Uh, no.
> 
> But I'm afraid I wouldn't get a great deal from a store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me... if you spend the extra cash to get them graded you'll get so much more out of them... and there are Facebook groups where you can get more cash out of them than selling to a comic shop.  With Paypal you don't have to worry about getting screwed on the payment either.
> 
> Now just find me that Iron Man #55.    Amazing Spider-man first appearance of The Punisher is big bucks.
Click to expand...

But that Spidey/Punisher I have is the 2nd appearance, right?  Isn't the previous issue his first appearance?


----------



## Lewdog

Synthaholic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the info, Lewdog!  You've gotten me all hyped about looking into selling these.
> 
> There's a comic store not too far away.  I went there last year and described some of my collection.  The guy was really eager to see them and give me a price for the whole lot, even saying "I'll come to your house if that's better for you".  Uh, no.
> 
> But I'm afraid I wouldn't get a great deal from a store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me... if you spend the extra cash to get them graded you'll get so much more out of them... and there are Facebook groups where you can get more cash out of them than selling to a comic shop.  With Paypal you don't have to worry about getting screwed on the payment either.
> 
> Now just find me that Iron Man #55.    Amazing Spider-man first appearance of The Punisher is big bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that Spidey/Punisher I have is the 2nd appearance, right?  Isn't the previous issue his first appearance?
Click to expand...



The AMS #162 is worth less than $100.  It doesn't say if it is Punisher's second appearance, it just says it is an appearance of him and Nightcrawler.

No first appearance is #129.


----------



## Synthaholic

Lewdog said:


> Here is the rough price guide for Hulk 181
> 
> *Condition* *Raw Value* *Graded Value*
> 10.0 (GEM MINT) $8,200 $24,600
> 9.9 (MINT) $7,380 $18,450
> 9.8 (NEAR MINT/MINT) $6,150 $12,300
> 9.6 (NEAR MINT+) $4,920 $9,840
> 9.4 (NEAR MINT) $4,100 $8,200
> 9.2 (NEAR MINT-) $3,690 $7,380
> 9.0 (VERY FINE/NEAR MINT) $3,280 $4,920
> 8.5 (VERY FINE+) $2,870 $4,305
> 8.0 (VERY FINE) $2,665 $2,665


Wow.  I had no idea it had gone up so much.  I don't know where mine falls on the grade scale.


----------



## Synthaholic

Lewdog said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the info, Lewdog!  You've gotten me all hyped about looking into selling these.
> 
> There's a comic store not too far away.  I went there last year and described some of my collection.  The guy was really eager to see them and give me a price for the whole lot, even saying "I'll come to your house if that's better for you".  Uh, no.
> 
> But I'm afraid I wouldn't get a great deal from a store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me... if you spend the extra cash to get them graded you'll get so much more out of them... and there are Facebook groups where you can get more cash out of them than selling to a comic shop.  With Paypal you don't have to worry about getting screwed on the payment either.
> 
> Now just find me that Iron Man #55.    Amazing Spider-man first appearance of The Punisher is big bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that Spidey/Punisher I have is the 2nd appearance, right?  Isn't the previous issue his first appearance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The AMS #162 is worth less than $100.  It doesn't say if it is Punisher's second appearance, it just says it is an appearance of him and Nightcrawler.
> 
> No first appearance is #129.
Click to expand...

Ahh, ok.  Then I probably have #130 somewhere.


----------



## Lewdog

Synthaholic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the info, Lewdog!  You've gotten me all hyped about looking into selling these.
> 
> There's a comic store not too far away.  I went there last year and described some of my collection.  The guy was really eager to see them and give me a price for the whole lot, even saying "I'll come to your house if that's better for you".  Uh, no.
> 
> But I'm afraid I wouldn't get a great deal from a store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me... if you spend the extra cash to get them graded you'll get so much more out of them... and there are Facebook groups where you can get more cash out of them than selling to a comic shop.  With Paypal you don't have to worry about getting screwed on the payment either.
> 
> Now just find me that Iron Man #55.    Amazing Spider-man first appearance of The Punisher is big bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that Spidey/Punisher I have is the 2nd appearance, right?  Isn't the previous issue his first appearance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The AMS #162 is worth less than $100.  It doesn't say if it is Punisher's second appearance, it just says it is an appearance of him and Nightcrawler.
> 
> No first appearance is #129.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, ok.  Then I probably have #130 somewhere.
Click to expand...



Here is a good page for you that points you towards the books you should look for.

Top 50 Most Valuable Comic Books from the Bronze Age


----------



## Lewdog

ASM #132 Punisher makes a cameo, #135 is his second full appearance, but it is only around $100.  

#194 is your next key issue worth good money.


----------



## Synthaholic

Lewdog said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the info, Lewdog!  You've gotten me all hyped about looking into selling these.
> 
> There's a comic store not too far away.  I went there last year and described some of my collection.  The guy was really eager to see them and give me a price for the whole lot, even saying "I'll come to your house if that's better for you".  Uh, no.
> 
> But I'm afraid I wouldn't get a great deal from a store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me... if you spend the extra cash to get them graded you'll get so much more out of them... and there are Facebook groups where you can get more cash out of them than selling to a comic shop.  With Paypal you don't have to worry about getting screwed on the payment either.
> 
> Now just find me that Iron Man #55.    Amazing Spider-man first appearance of The Punisher is big bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that Spidey/Punisher I have is the 2nd appearance, right?  Isn't the previous issue his first appearance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The AMS #162 is worth less than $100.  It doesn't say if it is Punisher's second appearance, it just says it is an appearance of him and Nightcrawler.
> 
> No first appearance is #129.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, ok.  Then I probably have #130 somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a good page for you that points you towards the books you should look for.
> 
> Top 50 Most Valuable Comic Books from the Bronze Age
Click to expand...

Holy shit, I think I have about 10 of those!  Definitely the X-Men other than Giant Size #1 and #94 which I stupidly sold.  And I think I have all those Iron Fist.  I think I have the Death of Gwen Stacy and the other Spidey, except #129.  Almost positive I have that Batman/Joker #251, but I'm wondering if it's bagged.  I think I just saw that Marvel Premiere Warlock in my collection.  I have the Spiderwoman.  I have the Daredevil/Electra. And I may have that Spotlight on Ghost Rider!

I remember those Star Wars ones but didn't buy them because I hate Star Wars.  I should have bought it anyway.

The one I'm really curious about is the Green Lantern/Arrow one.  I remember that cover, but I may have only seen it in a comic guide.  I have a whole run of those but I don't think they date back to the 15 cent ones.

Thanks again, Lewdog!


----------



## Synthaholic

I just found some Iron Man, but the run begins with #103.  

I think I was late to the Iron Man series.  And I may not have that Gwen Stacy after all.


----------



## Synthaholic

I have this one in mint condition and kept it separate, with my Hulk #181.  I don't know why.  Is it valuable?


----------



## Lewdog

Synthaholic said:


> I have this one in mint condition and kept it separate, with my Hulk #181.  I don't know why.  Is it valuable?



Around $75.

 Marshall Rogers Art. Classic Sign of The Joker Cover


----------



## sealybobo

GHook93 said:


> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);


Remember that movie with will smith and Charlene Theron? He was a bum and also a superhero. Pretty good.

And that reminds me of suicide squad. What did you think of it? I liked it.

Yes you are crazy Michael Keaton batman sucked.

I can’t wait to see the next superhero movies to come out. The one with aqua man and wonderwoman. And there’s a new one with Thor and hulk. Love all superhero movies even the bad ones. 

The worst was the one with Chris O’Donnell as robin and Arnold as mr freeze and uma was poison ivy. I’m glad Harvey made her blow him after seeing that


----------



## Lewdog

Synthaholic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me... if you spend the extra cash to get them graded you'll get so much more out of them... and there are Facebook groups where you can get more cash out of them than selling to a comic shop.  With Paypal you don't have to worry about getting screwed on the payment either.
> 
> Now just find me that Iron Man #55.    Amazing Spider-man first appearance of The Punisher is big bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> But that Spidey/Punisher I have is the 2nd appearance, right?  Isn't the previous issue his first appearance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The AMS #162 is worth less than $100.  It doesn't say if it is Punisher's second appearance, it just says it is an appearance of him and Nightcrawler.
> 
> No first appearance is #129.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, ok.  Then I probably have #130 somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a good page for you that points you towards the books you should look for.
> 
> Top 50 Most Valuable Comic Books from the Bronze Age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit, I think I have about 10 of those!  Definitely the X-Men other than Giant Size #1 and #94 which I stupidly sold.  And I think I have all those Iron Fist.  I think I have the Death of Gwen Stacy and the other Spidey, except #129.  Almost positive I have that Batman/Joker #251, but I'm wondering if it's bagged.  I think I just saw that Marvel Premiere Warlock in my collection.  I have the Spiderwoman.  I have the Daredevil/Electra. And I may have that Spotlight on Ghost Rider!
> 
> I remember those Star Wars ones but didn't buy them because I hate Star Wars.  I should have bought it anyway.
> 
> The one I'm really curious about is the Green Lantern/Arrow one.  I remember that cover, but I may have only seen it in a comic guide.  I have a whole run of those but I don't think they date back to the 15 cent ones.
> 
> Thanks again, Lewdog!
Click to expand...



There is an Amazing Spider-man that is the first appearance of Hobgoblin worth good cash... and Amazing Spider-man #300 is worth a ton.


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that movie with will smith and Charlene Theron? He was a bum and also a superhero. Pretty good.
> 
> And that reminds me of suicide squad. What did you think of it? I liked it.
> 
> Yes you are crazy Michael Keaton batman sucked.
> 
> I can’t wait to see the next superhero movies to come out. The one with aqua man and wonderwoman. And there’s a new one with Thor and hulk. Love all superhero movies even the bad ones.
> 
> The worst was the one with Chris O’Donnell as robin and Arnold as mr freeze and uma was poison ivy. I’m glad Harvey made her blow him after seeing that
Click to expand...



Hancock


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that movie with will smith and Charlene Theron? He was a bum and also a superhero. Pretty good.
> 
> And that reminds me of suicide squad. What did you think of it? I liked it.
> 
> Yes you are crazy Michael Keaton batman sucked.
> 
> I can’t wait to see the next superhero movies to come out. The one with aqua man and wonderwoman. And there’s a new one with Thor and hulk. Love all superhero movies even the bad ones.
> 
> The worst was the one with Chris O’Donnell as robin and Arnold as mr freeze and uma was poison ivy. I’m glad Harvey made her blow him after seeing that
Click to expand...



Thor and Hulk movie came out the first week of November and Justice League came out last week.  You are a little slow on the trigger.


----------



## Synthaholic

Lewdog said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this one in mint condition and kept it separate, with my Hulk #181.  I don't know why.  Is it valuable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around $75.
> 
> Marshall Rogers Art. Classic Sign of The Joker Cover
Click to expand...

Now, it wouldn't make sense to get that graded, right?

What's the cheapest price from the Comics Guide that would be worth having graded by CGC?


----------



## Synthaholic

sealybobo said:


> The worst was the one with Chris O’Donnell as robin and Arnold as mr freeze and uma was poison ivy.


Patrick Stewart would have been a perfect Mr. Freeze.


----------



## Synthaholic

Lewdog said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that Spidey/Punisher I have is the 2nd appearance, right?  Isn't the previous issue his first appearance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMS #162 is worth less than $100.  It doesn't say if it is Punisher's second appearance, it just says it is an appearance of him and Nightcrawler.
> 
> No first appearance is #129.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, ok.  Then I probably have #130 somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a good page for you that points you towards the books you should look for.
> 
> Top 50 Most Valuable Comic Books from the Bronze Age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit, I think I have about 10 of those!  Definitely the X-Men other than Giant Size #1 and #94 which I stupidly sold.  And I think I have all those Iron Fist.  I think I have the Death of Gwen Stacy and the other Spidey, except #129.  Almost positive I have that Batman/Joker #251, but I'm wondering if it's bagged.  I think I just saw that Marvel Premiere Warlock in my collection.  I have the Spiderwoman.  I have the Daredevil/Electra. And I may have that Spotlight on Ghost Rider!
> 
> I remember those Star Wars ones but didn't buy them because I hate Star Wars.  I should have bought it anyway.
> 
> The one I'm really curious about is the Green Lantern/Arrow one.  I remember that cover, but I may have only seen it in a comic guide.  I have a whole run of those but I don't think they date back to the 15 cent ones.
> 
> Thanks again, Lewdog!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is an Amazing Spider-man that is the first appearance of Hobgoblin worth good cash... and Amazing Spider-man #300 is worth a ton.
Click to expand...

I quit buying in 1979.


----------



## Lewdog

Synthaholic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this one in mint condition and kept it separate, with my Hulk #181.  I don't know why.  Is it valuable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around $75.
> 
> Marshall Rogers Art. Classic Sign of The Joker Cover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, it wouldn't make sense to get that graded, right?
> 
> What's the cheapest price from the Comics Guide that would be worth having graded by CGC?
Click to expand...



If it would grade out a 9.0 or higher it is worth getting graded.  You can get comics graded for around $18 if you are a member, not only does having a graded book make it worth more, but it is so much easier to sell.

Just swear to me you aren't going to take them to a comic shop and just give them away for nothing.  I can get you a lot more money out of them.


----------



## Synthaholic

Lewdog said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this one in mint condition and kept it separate, with my Hulk #181.  I don't know why.  Is it valuable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around $75.
> 
> Marshall Rogers Art. Classic Sign of The Joker Cover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, it wouldn't make sense to get that graded, right?
> 
> What's the cheapest price from the Comics Guide that would be worth having graded by CGC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it would grade out a 9.0 or higher it is worth getting graded.  You can get comics graded for around $18 if you are a member, not only does having a graded book make it worth more, but it is so much easier to sell.
> 
> Just swear to me you aren't going to take them to a comic shop and just give them away for nothing.  I can get you a lot more money out of them.
Click to expand...

But see, I don't know if what I'm considering Near Mint is what they consider Near Mint.  That Ms. Marvel looks perfect to me. Read once, put away for decades, not a mark on it, to my eyes.

Like that Sign of the Joker.  Same thing.  If Near Mint gets $75 is it worth getting graded?  What's the minimum grading charge?  All graded comics get that plexiglass box, right?

Member?  Can you join CGC?  I'm really clueless about all of this, detail-wise.

No way am I going to sell to a store after seeing that page you linked!


----------



## Synthaholic

Just talked to CGC for 30 minutes. Going to become a member right before I drive down to Sarasota early in 2018.

I mentioned my concerns with shipping them and she acknowledged the risk, but said there are rarely issues.  Not good enough for me.  She mentioned that I could submit for free at a Comic Con, but all they do is mail them back to Sarasota, so the same risk is there.

15 comic minimum submission.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have an incredible comic book collection from the 1970s, and 1960s.  You know those long cardboard comic boxes that you see in comic stores?  I have 8 or 10 of them, fully packed.  All in plastic, with backing boards.  At least 80% of them are in mint or near mint condition.  Some of my prized ones are
> 
> Hulk #181 - the very first Wolverine appearance, which I've seen sell on eBay for $5,000.
> 
> Hawkman #1
> 
> Captain America #100 (which is #1 of the re-boot from the 1960s)
> 
> Champions #1-20-something
> 
> Howard the Duck #1- 20 or 30 something
> 
> Peter Parker, The Spectacular Spider-Man #1- the 100+
> 
> I have a whole bunch of runs starting with issue #1:
> 
> Man-Thing
> OMAC (One Man Army Corp - Jack Kirby)
> SpiderWoman
> Ms. Marvel
> 
> I'm drawing a blank on others, but there are a lot!  And a lot of them didn't last long, but I have them.
> 
> I had the Spider-Man that featured the first appearance of Punisher but I sold it.
> 
> I have X-Men from about #80 through the end of the 1970s.  #150 or higher.  I forget.  I sold Giant-Size X-Men #1, which was worth some money.  I also have some very early X-Men, like #10 or so.  Same with early Daredevil.
> 
> I have VERY long runs of:
> 
> Daredevil
> Spider-Man
> Hulk
> Avengers
> Defenders
> Superman
> Batman
> Flash
> Action Comics (Superman)
> Detective Comics (Batman)
> Green Lantern
> Iron Man
> X-Men
> Justice League
> Thor
> 
> It's quite a collection.  I'm sure I'm forgetting some key comics.
> 
> I have some odd collectables, too.  The Alice Cooper and Kiss appearances - I forget which comics.  I have the large format Superman vs. Spider-Man crossover.  I have a collection of about 20 really old Classics Illustrated, like Hunchback of Notre Dame, that my father had as a kid, but they're not in the best of shape.
> 
> I would love to sell them all.  They are probably worth at least $20,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many of those older comics are just terrible.    I suppose I can understand young children enjoying them, but I'm glad comics grew to include adult readers.
Click to expand...


Yet the older comics are worth money.  Comics of the 90s are worth nothing. Just ask a early buyer if image! 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Lewdog said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not the biggest fan of your list.
> I can agree maybe on dark knight so.
> 1. Dark knight
> 2. Winter soldier, freaking awesome movie. On top of great action scenes (the elevator scene might be the best ever), the classic archetypes woven together, as well as the reflection of our society today (based with a little bit of reality) was just beautiful. Capt. America representing a principle based values, vs Nick Furry representing interest based values with good intentions, and hydra representing interested based values taken to its darkest conclusion, a relic of a dark passed that has latched on and grown in power by leeching off of the Nick Furry interest based values with good intentions. Winter soldier definitely belongs in top 2 IMHO.
> 3) Itd probably have to be avengers (just a fun well made movie)
> 4)Logan
> 5)Iron Man (set this whole new age of SH movies off)
> 6)Batman begins
> 7)Guardians of the galaxy (so much fun)
> 8)Doctor Strange
> 9) Man of Steel
> 10) Civil war (it has grown on me, but this can be interchanged with other SH movies, don’t feel too strongly about it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ack, no.  Take Doctor Strange off of that list.  What a strangely unoriginal movie.  So much possibility when introducing magic to the MCU, and they seemingly just wanted to make another cookie-cutter superhero movie.
> 
> Winter Soldier is definitely a good movie, but I can never get past the idea that a few hovercarriers with essentially large Gatling guns can target millions of people around the world.  That was just extremely lazy writing.  I have no problem with that in the top 10, but 2 is too high.
> 
> Logan was good, but not great.  The movie was actually a bit disappointing after the amazing trailers.
> 
> I'd put GotG ahead of most of the movies on this list.  I would probably keep DK at 1, then put the GotG, Civil War, and Avengers in the next three spots, and I'm not sure in what order.
> 
> Doctor Strange and Man of Steel would not make the top 10.  Nor would Batman Begins, which did not have an impressive second half.
> 
> Like GHook, I might put X-Men 2 on the list.  And I would put The Crow in the top 5 if it counts for the list.  Despite its age, I can still watch and love that movie.  I can't say what it is about the movie that made it work, as every other Crow movie was garbage, but it is one of my favorite movies of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are leaving off Deadpool.
Click to expand...


Deadpool is in my top 5


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have an incredible comic book collection from the 1970s, and 1960s.  You know those long cardboard comic boxes that you see in comic stores?  I have 8 or 10 of them, fully packed.  All in plastic, with backing boards.  At least 80% of them are in mint or near mint condition.  Some of my prized ones are
> 
> Hulk #181 - the very first Wolverine appearance, which I've seen sell on eBay for $5,000.
> 
> Hawkman #1
> 
> Captain America #100 (which is #1 of the re-boot from the 1960s)
> 
> Champions #1-20-something
> 
> Howard the Duck #1- 20 or 30 something
> 
> Peter Parker, The Spectacular Spider-Man #1- the 100+
> 
> I have a whole bunch of runs starting with issue #1:
> 
> Man-Thing
> OMAC (One Man Army Corp - Jack Kirby)
> SpiderWoman
> Ms. Marvel
> 
> I'm drawing a blank on others, but there are a lot!  And a lot of them didn't last long, but I have them.
> 
> I had the Spider-Man that featured the first appearance of Punisher but I sold it.
> 
> I have X-Men from about #80 through the end of the 1970s.  #150 or higher.  I forget.  I sold Giant-Size X-Men #1, which was worth some money.  I also have some very early X-Men, like #10 or so.  Same with early Daredevil.
> 
> I have VERY long runs of:
> 
> Daredevil
> Spider-Man
> Hulk
> Avengers
> Defenders
> Superman
> Batman
> Flash
> Action Comics (Superman)
> Detective Comics (Batman)
> Green Lantern
> Iron Man
> X-Men
> Justice League
> Thor
> 
> It's quite a collection.  I'm sure I'm forgetting some key comics.
> 
> I have some odd collectables, too.  The Alice Cooper and Kiss appearances - I forget which comics.  I have the large format Superman vs. Spider-Man crossover.  I have a collection of about 20 really old Classics Illustrated, like Hunchback of Notre Dame, that my father had as a kid, but they're not in the best of shape.
> 
> I would love to sell them all.  They are probably worth at least $20,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many of those older comics are just terrible.    I suppose I can understand young children enjoying them, but I'm glad comics grew to include adult readers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the older comics are worth money.  Comics of the 90s are worth nothing. Just ask a early buyer if image!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Collectible value often has nothing to do with quality of the product.  

Of course, I did not like most of the 90s Image stuff.


----------



## Lewdog

Synthaholic said:


> Just talked to CGC for 30 minutes. Going to become a member right before I drive down to Sarasota early in 2018.
> 
> I mentioned my concerns with shipping them and she acknowledged the risk, but said there are rarely issues.  Not good enough for me.  She mentioned that I could submit for free at a Comic Con, but all they do is mail them back to Sarasota, so the same risk is there.
> 
> 15 comic minimum submission.




Just remember I get a 5% finders fee!


----------



## Lewdog

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have an incredible comic book collection from the 1970s, and 1960s.  You know those long cardboard comic boxes that you see in comic stores?  I have 8 or 10 of them, fully packed.  All in plastic, with backing boards.  At least 80% of them are in mint or near mint condition.  Some of my prized ones are
> 
> Hulk #181 - the very first Wolverine appearance, which I've seen sell on eBay for $5,000.
> 
> Hawkman #1
> 
> Captain America #100 (which is #1 of the re-boot from the 1960s)
> 
> Champions #1-20-something
> 
> Howard the Duck #1- 20 or 30 something
> 
> Peter Parker, The Spectacular Spider-Man #1- the 100+
> 
> I have a whole bunch of runs starting with issue #1:
> 
> Man-Thing
> OMAC (One Man Army Corp - Jack Kirby)
> SpiderWoman
> Ms. Marvel
> 
> I'm drawing a blank on others, but there are a lot!  And a lot of them didn't last long, but I have them.
> 
> I had the Spider-Man that featured the first appearance of Punisher but I sold it.
> 
> I have X-Men from about #80 through the end of the 1970s.  #150 or higher.  I forget.  I sold Giant-Size X-Men #1, which was worth some money.  I also have some very early X-Men, like #10 or so.  Same with early Daredevil.
> 
> I have VERY long runs of:
> 
> Daredevil
> Spider-Man
> Hulk
> Avengers
> Defenders
> Superman
> Batman
> Flash
> Action Comics (Superman)
> Detective Comics (Batman)
> Green Lantern
> Iron Man
> X-Men
> Justice League
> Thor
> 
> It's quite a collection.  I'm sure I'm forgetting some key comics.
> 
> I have some odd collectables, too.  The Alice Cooper and Kiss appearances - I forget which comics.  I have the large format Superman vs. Spider-Man crossover.  I have a collection of about 20 really old Classics Illustrated, like Hunchback of Notre Dame, that my father had as a kid, but they're not in the best of shape.
> 
> I would love to sell them all.  They are probably worth at least $20,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many of those older comics are just terrible.    I suppose I can understand young children enjoying them, but I'm glad comics grew to include adult readers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the older comics are worth money.  Comics of the 90s are worth nothing. Just ask a early buyer if image!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...



Not always true.  The first appearance of Harley Quinn from the 90's is worth a shit ton of money.


----------



## Montrovant

Lewdog said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have an incredible comic book collection from the 1970s, and 1960s.  You know those long cardboard comic boxes that you see in comic stores?  I have 8 or 10 of them, fully packed.  All in plastic, with backing boards.  At least 80% of them are in mint or near mint condition.  Some of my prized ones are
> 
> Hulk #181 - the very first Wolverine appearance, which I've seen sell on eBay for $5,000.
> 
> Hawkman #1
> 
> Captain America #100 (which is #1 of the re-boot from the 1960s)
> 
> Champions #1-20-something
> 
> Howard the Duck #1- 20 or 30 something
> 
> Peter Parker, The Spectacular Spider-Man #1- the 100+
> 
> I have a whole bunch of runs starting with issue #1:
> 
> Man-Thing
> OMAC (One Man Army Corp - Jack Kirby)
> SpiderWoman
> Ms. Marvel
> 
> I'm drawing a blank on others, but there are a lot!  And a lot of them didn't last long, but I have them.
> 
> I had the Spider-Man that featured the first appearance of Punisher but I sold it.
> 
> I have X-Men from about #80 through the end of the 1970s.  #150 or higher.  I forget.  I sold Giant-Size X-Men #1, which was worth some money.  I also have some very early X-Men, like #10 or so.  Same with early Daredevil.
> 
> I have VERY long runs of:
> 
> Daredevil
> Spider-Man
> Hulk
> Avengers
> Defenders
> Superman
> Batman
> Flash
> Action Comics (Superman)
> Detective Comics (Batman)
> Green Lantern
> Iron Man
> X-Men
> Justice League
> Thor
> 
> It's quite a collection.  I'm sure I'm forgetting some key comics.
> 
> I have some odd collectables, too.  The Alice Cooper and Kiss appearances - I forget which comics.  I have the large format Superman vs. Spider-Man crossover.  I have a collection of about 20 really old Classics Illustrated, like Hunchback of Notre Dame, that my father had as a kid, but they're not in the best of shape.
> 
> I would love to sell them all.  They are probably worth at least $20,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many of those older comics are just terrible.    I suppose I can understand young children enjoying them, but I'm glad comics grew to include adult readers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the older comics are worth money.  Comics of the 90s are worth nothing. Just ask a early buyer if image!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not always true.  The first appearance of Harley Quinn from the 90's is worth a shit ton of money.
Click to expand...


Well, I believe the first appearance of Harley Quinn was in the Batman cartoon in the 90s.


----------



## Lewdog

Montrovant said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have an incredible comic book collection from the 1970s, and 1960s.  You know those long cardboard comic boxes that you see in comic stores?  I have 8 or 10 of them, fully packed.  All in plastic, with backing boards.  At least 80% of them are in mint or near mint condition.  Some of my prized ones are
> 
> Hulk #181 - the very first Wolverine appearance, which I've seen sell on eBay for $5,000.
> 
> Hawkman #1
> 
> Captain America #100 (which is #1 of the re-boot from the 1960s)
> 
> Champions #1-20-something
> 
> Howard the Duck #1- 20 or 30 something
> 
> Peter Parker, The Spectacular Spider-Man #1- the 100+
> 
> I have a whole bunch of runs starting with issue #1:
> 
> Man-Thing
> OMAC (One Man Army Corp - Jack Kirby)
> SpiderWoman
> Ms. Marvel
> 
> I'm drawing a blank on others, but there are a lot!  And a lot of them didn't last long, but I have them.
> 
> I had the Spider-Man that featured the first appearance of Punisher but I sold it.
> 
> I have X-Men from about #80 through the end of the 1970s.  #150 or higher.  I forget.  I sold Giant-Size X-Men #1, which was worth some money.  I also have some very early X-Men, like #10 or so.  Same with early Daredevil.
> 
> I have VERY long runs of:
> 
> Daredevil
> Spider-Man
> Hulk
> Avengers
> Defenders
> Superman
> Batman
> Flash
> Action Comics (Superman)
> Detective Comics (Batman)
> Green Lantern
> Iron Man
> X-Men
> Justice League
> Thor
> 
> It's quite a collection.  I'm sure I'm forgetting some key comics.
> 
> I have some odd collectables, too.  The Alice Cooper and Kiss appearances - I forget which comics.  I have the large format Superman vs. Spider-Man crossover.  I have a collection of about 20 really old Classics Illustrated, like Hunchback of Notre Dame, that my father had as a kid, but they're not in the best of shape.
> 
> I would love to sell them all.  They are probably worth at least $20,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many of those older comics are just terrible.    I suppose I can understand young children enjoying them, but I'm glad comics grew to include adult readers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the older comics are worth money.  Comics of the 90s are worth nothing. Just ask a early buyer if image!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not always true.  The first appearance of Harley Quinn from the 90's is worth a shit ton of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I believe the first appearance of Harley Quinn was in the Batman cartoon in the 90s.
Click to expand...



Her first comic appearance was in Batman Adventures #12.  







*Condition* *Raw Value* *Graded Value*
10.0 (GEM MINT) $1,714 $5,142
9.9 (MINT) $1,286 $3,215
9.8 (NEAR MINT/MINT) $857 $1,714
9.6 (NEAR MINT+) $686 $1,372
9.4 (NEAR MINT) $600 $1,200
9.2 (NEAR MINT-) $557 $1,114
9.0 (VERY FINE/NEAR MINT) $514 $771

In my personal collection I have a couple new ones myself worth a few bucks other than my first appearance of Cable.  I've got a X-men 221 first appearance of Mr. Sinister, X-men 266 first appearance of Gambit, and an Omega Men 3 first appearance of Lobo... and X-Factor #6 first appearance of Apocalypse, and X-Factor #24 first appearance of Arch Angel.  Another I have that I'm not sure of the value, is an Infinity Gauntlet #1 signed by George Perez,


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

GHook93 said:


> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);


I don't even think I know 20 children's movies and I raised 2 kids.
And putting the Dark Knight above Jack Nicholsons joker? Go fuck yourself


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even think I know 20 children's movies and I raised 2 kids.
> And putting the Dark Knight above Jack Nicholsons joker? Go fuck yourself
Click to expand...


Heath Ledger's Joker is the greatest performance in a comic book movie ever.  Far superior to Nicholson's Joker.


----------



## Lewdog

Grampa Murked U said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even think I know 20 children's movies and I raised 2 kids.
> And putting the Dark Knight above Jack Nicholsons joker? Go fuck yourself
Click to expand...



Superhero movies are no longer considered children's movies.


----------



## Montrovant

Lewdog said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even think I know 20 children's movies and I raised 2 kids.
> And putting the Dark Knight above Jack Nicholsons joker? Go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Superhero movies are no longer considered children's movies.
Click to expand...


Were they ever really?  Even the Donner Superman movies, while cheesy, seemed to be marketed toward adults at least as much as children.


----------



## Lewdog

Montrovant said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Batman Dark Knight (The Joker stole the show)
> (2) Batman Begins (Bale was the right choice unlike his replacement)
> (3) Man of Steel (call me crazy, but I loved this movie)
> (4) Spiderman 2 (Dr. Oct and Spiderman, great)
> (5) Avengers
> (6) Xmen 2 (beat the original in my mind)
> (7) Spiderman (Great, just not as good as the sequel)
> (8) Xmen (Ditto)
> (9) Ironman
> (10) Watchmen (Never heard of them before, but the movie was awesome)
> (11) Hulk/Ed Norton (It was very under-rated)
> (12) Amazing Spiderman (the reboot is good, just not as good at Toby's Spiderman 1 and 2)
> (13) Captain America (It was a ton better than I expected)
> (14) Ironman 2 (I am leaving off 3, since I thought it wasn't any good)
> (15) Incrediables (Great Pixar movie)
> (16) Unbreakable (Very unrated movie. I still enjoy it.)
> (17) Batman/Michael Keaton (A little cheesy now and so inferior to the new one, but still good in it's own way)
> (18) Blade  (Pick one they are all the same, but Snipes played the character well)
> (19) Crow (Very dark and something cool about it)
> (20) Superman 1 & 2 (I loved these as a kid, but now they are very cheesy and low special effects. Still good in their own way, but dated.)
> 
> NOTE: I left Wolverine (he was my favorite superhero growing up, but I thought the movies were weak); Thor (I didn't see the 2nd one and I thought the first sucked); FF (blew);
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even think I know 20 children's movies and I raised 2 kids.
> And putting the Dark Knight above Jack Nicholsons joker? Go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Superhero movies are no longer considered children's movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they ever really?  Even the Donner Superman movies, while cheesy, seemed to be marketed toward adults at least as much as children.
Click to expand...



Only ones REALLY made towards children were the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles... imo.


----------



## Synthaholic

Lol!


----------

